# The Hot Rod Driveler #168



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 2, 2015)

Mornin from California Y'all!    first chance I've had to slow down and sneak in here in a bit. How are y'all?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

On my way to work this mornin going bout 60 mph a coyote about the size of a small elephant ran slap into the front drivers side tire of my car. Bout knocked my car off the road. Never even saw it. Looked in my mirror and knew it wasn't a deer. Stopped. Checked car out. Wheel well bent all up and paint on fender behind wheel all chipped up. Went back to see what hit me. The biggest coyote I've ever seen laying  in the middle of the road just looking around. His head was bout the size of my car seat. 
Great start to my day.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Prayers for the yote.........i assume you loaded him up and took him to the Vet????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin from California Y'all!    first chance I've had to slow down and sneak in here in a bit. How are y'all?


Mornin
Didja pass Jeff C. on your way


hdm03 said:


> Prayers for the yote.........i assume you loaded him up and took him to the Vet????



Sho did.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2015)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

well, went and got blood work.  that was fine..  
Bad news, I locked my keys in my truck.  Not thinking clearly i pulled the handle and it broke...  UGH.....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

mernin


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, went and got blood work.  that was fine..
> Bad news, I locked my keys in my truck.  Not thinking clearly i pulled the handle and it broke...  UGH.....



Bama


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, went and got blood work.  that was fine..
> Bad news, I locked my keys in my truck.  Not thinking clearly i pulled the handle and it broke...  UGH.....



prayers for the truck


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> prayers for the truck



especially the handle


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On my way to work this mornin going bout 60 mph a coyote about the size of a small elephant ran slap into the front drivers side tire of my car. Bout knocked my car off the road. Never even saw it. Looked in my mirror and knew it wasn't a deer. Stopped. Checked car out. Wheel well bent all up and paint on fender behind wheel all chipped up. Went back to see what hit me. The biggest coyote I've ever seen laying  in the middle of the road just looking around. His head was bout the size of my car seat.
> Great start to my day.


Prayers sent 

Least you was ok! 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> Didja pass Jeff C. on your way
> 
> 
> Sho did.


 not sure  was that him I saw on a lawnmower? 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, went and got blood work.  that was fine..
> Bad news, I locked my keys in my truck.  Not thinking clearly i pulled the handle and it broke...  UGH.....




Must be a secret full moon, someone took an ax to Nathan's car Tuesday night where we had to parked at corner store since it broke down last week. It's totaled, we only had liability insurance :


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

In honor of National peanut butter and jelly day, I'm having a PB&J sammich on soft white bread wiff some plain Lay's take-a-chips.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Today is actually Holy Thursday


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

It is also International Children's Book Day


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

and Tweed Day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

and Thursday


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Like me some Commander Cody, Msh22!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> On my way to work this mornin going bout 60 mph a coyote about the size of a small elephant ran slap into the front drivers side tire of my car. Bout knocked my car off the road. Never even saw it. Looked in my mirror and knew it wasn't a deer. Stopped. Checked car out. Wheel well bent all up and paint on fender behind wheel all chipped up. Went back to see what hit me. The biggest coyote I've ever seen laying  in the middle of the road just looking around. His head was bout the size of my car seat.
> Great start to my day.



msh22 havin a bad day! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, went and got blood work.  that was fine..
> Bad news, I locked my keys in my truck.  Not thinking clearly i pulled the handle and it broke...  UGH.....



bOOM bOOM havin a bad day! 



Wycliff said:


> Bama



 OUCH 

Wy = mean...kicks'em when they down. 



SnowHunter said:


> Prayers sent
> 
> Least you was ok!
> not sure  was that him I saw on a lawnmower?
> ...



No habla engles'.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

I asked Jag, "why doncha go out there and cut some grass before rain comes in"? 

He goes out there and cuts about 2 strips and comes back in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

He got his face mask and went back to cuttin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

MizT got drug tested dis moanin....didn even know they did it at her work. Maybe Msh22 will remember, she said we talked about it to them. 

No biggie, but not a fan of "invasion of privacy" on ANY level.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Next thing ya know they'll want to know about other areas of your private life.

Do you smoke cigarettes?

How much caffiene?

How often do you have sex?

How is your relationship with your spouse/girlfriend?

Do you keep firearms in your home?

NOYDB


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh well...Jag must not be feelin it today. He cut 3 more strips and came back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

When I drivel alone, I like bein by myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh....msh22, for now MizT and I are planning on going to Hamburg wiff yall.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

I ain't talkin to Why and bOOM bOOM no mo. I'm going to ignore them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

I own dis!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Went to bed about 10:30 last night, woke up at 1:30. 

Went back to bed about 2:30, woke up at 4:00. 

Went back to bed about 6:00, woke up at noon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


>


 you've been very entertaining!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> you've been very entertaining!



Somebody's gotta do's it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeph, I mighta been logged in but i wasnt here...  fever back up[ and tylenol and breaking it....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Hey Jeff; how often do you have sex?  Just curious.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, I mighta been logged in but i wasnt here...  fever back up[ and tylenol and breaking it....



I figgered you and WhY was at lunch.

Hope you shake that BUG soon, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Jeff; how often do you have sex?  Just curious.....



Ery chance I git  .......I mean, NOYDB


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Ery chance I git  .......I mean, NOYDB



Thanks for the pics......very impressive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I figgered you and WhY was at lunch.
> 
> Hope you shake that BUG soon, bOOM bOOM.



trust me, me too.  Im gonna call my boss soon adn tell him im not making it to work tomorrow


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Thanks for the pics......very impressive



I'm not as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I eva was!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me, me too.  Im gonna call my boss soon adn tell him im not making it to work tomorrow



Give them a blanket text down at da park too!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

you look like your still flexible; Chief


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Somebody's gotta do's it!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, I mighta been logged in but i wasnt here...  fever back up[ and tylenol and breaking it....


dang Leroy, hope you get better soon!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me, me too.  Im gonna call my boss soon adn tell him im not making it to work tomorrow


 yep, you need to rest & let your system fight this!
Today I am totally chillaxin......... got some projects done yesterday, today, eh, don't see nuttin happin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you look like your still flexible; Chief



Cept for dat crick in my neck!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> dang Leroy, hope you get better soon!
> 
> yep, you need to rest & let your system fight this!
> Today I am totally chillaxin......... got some projects done yesterday, today, eh, don't see nuttin happin!



I heard dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh....msh22, for now MizT and I are planning on going to Hamburg wiff yall.





Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


> you've been very entertaining!


Hey


havin_fun_huntin said:


> trust me, me too.  Im gonna call my boss soon adn tell him im not making it to work tomorrow



Get Well Soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

ready fo the weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

He's ready for GC


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey
> 
> 
> Get Well Soon.



Hope it don't rain! 



hdm03 said:


> ready fo the weekend



Least it's thirsty Thursday!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Where iz Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Dert?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh Lawd.....startin to see the pollen in the air!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh Lawd.....startin to see the pollen in the air!



yep.......started seeing it on my truck this week too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

My car was completely green this mornin. It's usually silver.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> yep.......started seeing it on my truck this week too



MizT always wants to start openin winders this time of year.....Uhhhh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My car was completely green this mornin. It's usually silver.



I must be color blind....mine's always yeller!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT always wants to start openin winders this time of year.....Uhhhh?



you need to straighten her out and also tell her i said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh wait....I am colorblind, but mostly red/green.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> you need to straighten her out and also tell her i said hey



You got it...I will tell her Hey for you, lil Buddy!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey


 I know what that means! hey yoself, sista!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know what that means! hey yoself, sista!



What does it mean, Keebsy?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What does it mean, Keebsy?


, oh, I'm sure you know too..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

I just got an email from boss/supervisor that he forwarded from da BIG DOG- Vince McMahon himself of WWE, congratulating all of us for putting one of the best WrestleMania's ever! 

Write ups about it and comments from other BIG WIGS in other Sports and Entertainment have chimed in on it's success. 

First time I've ever got one of those.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just got an email from boss/supervisor that he forwarded from da BIG DOG- Vince McMahon himself of WWE, congratulating all of us for putting one of the best WrestleMania's ever!
> 
> Write ups about it and comments from other BIG WIGS in other Sports and Entertainment have chimed in on it's success.
> 
> First time I've ever got one of those.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry Jeff I was logged on but was out in the plant.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just got an email from boss/supervisor that he forwarded from da BIG DOG- Vince McMahon himself of WWE, congratulating all of us for putting one of the best WrestleMania's ever!
> 
> Write ups about it and comments from other BIG WIGS in other Sports and Entertainment have chimed in on it's success.
> 
> First time I've ever got one of those.





Good deal


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Chief going to be famous. And rich.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

Me and Lil Wy are headed to Foley Alabama tomorrow for few days


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me and Lil Wy are headed to Foley Alabama tomorrow for few days



Some great Seafood down that way Wy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Chief going to be famous. And rich.



Naw....I'm so far down on the totem pole they don't even know who I'm iz, but was nice to get some recognition that far down.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I just got an email from boss/supervisor that he forwarded from da BIG DOG- Vince McMahon himself of WWE, congratulating all of us for putting one of the best WrestleMania's ever!
> 
> Write ups about it and comments from other BIG WIGS in other Sports and Entertainment have chimed in on it's success.
> 
> First time I've ever got one of those.



come ear lil fella


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Wycliff said:


> Me and Lil Wy are headed to Foley Alabama tomorrow for few days



Sweeet! 



KyDawg said:


> Some great Seafood down that way Wy.



Dang sho is! Last time I was in Biloxi, Ms., I walked onto a shrimp boat and bought fresh shrimp.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> come ear lil fella



Iza comin!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Some great Seafood down that way Wy.





Jeff C. said:


> Sweeet!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang sho is! Last time I was in Biloxi, Ms., I walked onto a shrimp boat and bought fresh shrimp.





Never been but my sister moved there about a month ago, so we gonna go visit


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

They trying to work me.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

they succeeding


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

what i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 2, 2015)

Y'all miss me?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> They trying to work me.



I know the feelin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's a pic from where I was during the show. The stadium was packed. We had a studio set up there on a patio, with 4 commentators for the entire day through the show doing live hits on the WWE network.

Can't believe I didn't take a pic of our set!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C Hole is a go getter


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

he's going places


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

climbing the ladder if you will


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> climbing the ladder if you will



Actually...I fell down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Ate a bowl of cereal dis moanin and ain't had nuttin else.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

i had veal parmesan fo lunch......i full


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Eatin some more of that Pasta with broccori pesto sauce....not bad.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Yall know how a dog runs in their sleep (legs movin)? 

I was havin a weird dream the other night and was tryin to run. I was gettin all frustrated too, because I was tangled up in da blanket.


----------



## rydert (Apr 2, 2015)

I had a dream that I was standing in front of the toilet.........


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> I had a dream that I was standing in front of the toilet.........



Then what happened


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

rydert said:


> I had a dream that I was standing in front of the toilet.........





Wycliff said:


> Then what happened



I got too inebriated once many moons ago, woke up in the middle of the night and had to pee. MizT started yellin at me cause she said she heard me, but said pee was not hitting water. I was urinating in the batroom trash pail with a plastic bag in it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> What does it mean, Keebsy?





Keebs said:


> , oh, I'm sure you know too..........



I am so naive so tell me keeb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

^^^^ Had a hangover that lasted 2 days.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

lol-ing @ Jeff C Hole


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am so naive so tell me keeb.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> lol-ing @ Jeff C Hole





I thought it was funny too, MizT didn though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chief?



Dangit!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 2, 2015)

crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dangit!





hdm03 said:


> crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Chief,  did they issue you an oxygen mask being that high up in the stadium?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  did they issue you an oxygen mask being that high up in the stadium?



No, but it was very breezy and sunny up there....very nice. I would not have wanted one of the seats above us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Afternoon all !!!   Congrats to Mandy and Chris !!!



Accolades fo Chiefbro!!


Hope ya feel betta Louie !!



Gettin close to THAT time !!!



'Pose to go to a wedding at some fancy country club in Macon Sat night, ain't gonna happen.  Gonna hire Dawn an escort. 


Spending Easter with her family should counter me not attending wedding.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Quack getting excited.  

what is he up to?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack getting excited.
> 
> what is he up to?





Lookin forward to anudder 12hrs in the mine !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!!   Congrats to Mandy and Chris !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have been gone out of town most all day today but I read this thread when I got home a few minutes ago.


Well being the nice guy that I am, I will be glad to escort Ms Dawn to the Wedding Saturday night and I promise to keep her out of trouble too !!!!!!   








gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack getting excited.
> 
> what is he up to?



Heck, Quack always stays excited !!!!!!

Well I'm thinking about 6' 2" tall and around 230-235 lbs.  





ps:  Sorry but I just couldn't help myself !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

AND before I forget..........If I don't get to see any of you before Easter, DON'T forget to hide your eggs !!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I have been gone out of town most all day today but I read this thread when I got home a few minutes ago.
> 
> 
> Well being the nice guy that I am, I will be glad to escort Ms Dawn to the Wedding Saturday night and I promise to keep her out of trouble too !!!!!!
> ...





What's your going rate Mike ??  You mind stopping by on your way to the wedding and washing a few loads of clothes too ???



Add 10lbs to your guesstimate weight, but thanks bro !!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's your going rate Mike ??  You mind stopping by on your way to the wedding and washing a few loads of clothes too ???
> 
> 
> Heck I work real cheap.  My rate is directly based on the beauty of the lady involved for the evening.  In this case, as soon as I rob about 7 banks, then I might have enough money to pay YOU for my services.
> ...




Heck I work real cheap.  My rate is directly based on the beauty of the lady involved for the evening.  In this case, as soon as I rob about 7 banks, then I might have enough money to pay YOU for my services.  


Now as to weight guesstimate, I could have sworn that I heard you say that you dropped 15 pounds recently.  How was I supposed to know that you were talking about dropping your wallet instead.  


I think that I might have to teach you something about washing, drying and hanging up clothes properly too.  I bet that would make Ms Dawn smile at you.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2015)

Raining like crazy here in the 30132! I was able to move the grill before the storm. Cooked up a wild turkey breast and 3 salmon filets.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

Raining pollen here


moist rain will be welcomed.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

no rain in the 30906


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 2, 2015)

Heading to Talbot Co in the morning! Calling for by best friend, he is using his grandfather old double barrel. He checked the numbers and it's almost 100 years old! That's the good stuff!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 2, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Heading to Talbot Co in the morning! Calling for by best friend, he is using his grandfather old double barrel. He checked the numbers and it's almost 100 years old! That's the good stuff!




Good luck to ya'll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 2, 2015)

raining sideways, thunder, 

whoo hoooo the cash 3 numbers are 616




no I didn't buy a ticket.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

Whoooooe. Ya'll going too fast for me. Got a good thunderstorm going. LAWD I love it. April showers bring May flowers.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 2, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> raining sideways, thunder,
> 
> whoo hoooo the cash 3 numbers are 616
> 
> ...



H22 aint checked his numbers from last Friday. I don't know why he plays.  We could possibly be rich.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

I feels bout 25% but I feel alive
Anyone wanna come cuddle?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

^^^^^ NOOOOOOOOO !!!




Man did I eva walk into a major cluster farm tonight, there's gonna be some major disciplinary action tomorrow.  200,000 gallons of product down the ditch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Coupla big ol juicy mater sammiches for late suppa!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Quack gonna have to go to anudder meeting in da moanin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^ NOOOOOOOOO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Quack, I thought your product was a dry product?


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

Good evening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack gonna have to go to anudder meeting in da moanin.




I just happened to find it, he went in on top of a already full tank.  No way to cover/hide that kinda loss.  I had to make the call to the boss, he was not a happy man.




Jeff C. said:


> Quack, I thought your product was a dry product?





Starts off dry, we blunge using water and caustic, pump in  a ppl to me, degrit it, pump it 10 miles across the county, then pump it another 6 miles to the plant.  We make a slurry product and a spray dried product. 


A blunger is like a huge blender, big enough to put a small car in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Evenin Mark-7mag


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just happened to find it, he went in on top of a already full tank.  No way to cover/hide that kinda loss.  I had to make the call to the boss, he was not a happy man.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gotcha....don't sound good for employee.


----------



## mark-7mag (Apr 2, 2015)

You werkin Quack?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotcha....don't sound good for employee.




He'll get a major butt chewin and possibly a written warning, he's one of the boss's favzz. . .




mark-7mag said:


> You werkin Quack?





Yassir, sho izzz !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 2, 2015)

MarkyMark axed me a question then up and leaves..



My breaf must stank ???


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

I caint smell it here, bout 15 miles outta Bainbridge on 253 headed back toward Newton. Caint miss us we the only night shift on either side of the highway


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2015)

South bound and down!! Heading to Talbot Co this morning.... I hear they gots some dangerous Tom turkey down that way .... Got the school kids upset and afraid to go outside and play!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I caint smell it here, bout 15 miles outta Bainbridge on 253 headed back toward Newton. Caint miss us we the only night shift on either side of the highway



Safe travels neph !! 





blood on the ground said:


> South bound and down!! Heading to Talbot Co this morning.... I hear they gots some dangerous Tom turkey down that way .... Got the school kids upset and afraid to go outside and play!!!





Good luck blood !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

I see GW's up and at 'em,  EEson b wershin clothes . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

morning night walkers,  

Quack, can't believe he will be a fav much longer 

Drankus,  you said Newton and I first thought my neighborhood but you mean the city of ?

Blood,  call in a biggun

Well the wake up juice just finished brewing and I can smell it now that the air is a little cleaner from all the pollen being washed out last night.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

He gonna wersh 4 pairs of socks today and 2 pair of panties . .


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

well, the early crew outta be happy, white screen done died. Course thet EE feller wouldn't be satisfied it was rite if ya hung him with a brand spankin new hemp rope at high noon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning night walkers,
> 
> Quack, can't believe he will be a fav much longer
> 
> ...





Shoot GW, this guys already retired once, came back as a contractor and works the hours he wants to work and does as he pleases.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

City of Newton gobblin, long ways towards the Floridiot line from yer stompin grounds


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot GW, this guys already retired once, came back as a contractor and works the hours he wants to work and does as he pleases.



providin I make it retired once I bleve I'll stick it out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> City of Newton gobblin, long ways towards the Floridiot line from yer stompin grounds



yep I figured that one out when I saw the starting point of the FL panhandle.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoot GW, this guys already retired once, came back as a contractor and works the hours he wants to work and does as he pleases.



Does shoveling 20000 gallons of sludge back out of a ditch please him?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

I've got a half+ day today of meetings then off for a week.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm off every week gobblin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> I'm off every week gobblin



walker? chain? wagon? balance? havin' fun?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> providin I make it retired once I bleve I'll stick it out




I'll prolly work til I'm no longer able, my plan on going out at 55 went away when the wife got sick.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Does shoveling 20000 gallons of sludge back out of a ditch please him?




Overflowed a tank down the ditch to a reject pump and is now sitting in an impound !!  It ain't the first, won't be the last, we'll eventually mine that impound.




gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got a half+ day today of meetings then off for a week.





WHOOOOOOOOOT, good for you brother !!!  Proud for ya !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

EE sucking the lint outta the dryer with a shop vac . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE sucking the lint outta the dryer with a shop vac . .



and sorting it into piles of like colors.   






OCD to the tenth degree.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

what's like colors


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> walker? chain? wagon? balance? havin' fun?



yep


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> and sorting it into piles of like colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Ya thank mebbe just a lil bit ??  




Hankus said:


> what's like colors





Ask hdm03, he'll know . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey neph, didja get that choke outta that Browning ??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2015)

Well Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Hankus, Quack, Gobblin, and good luck to you Blood on rounding up a turkey for your friend.


I decided to cut off my washing machine while I was typing this message this morning.    Yep, washing one load of 6 shirts this morning.

Hank, dang I ain't seen no hemp rope lately.  Shucks, I haven't been hung since I was about 25 years old........


Quack, I hope that your fellow employee still has a job later today because that would be a bad way to start off hunting Easter eggs for sure.  

After working hard for a couple of hours yesterday morning, I decided to drive to Columbia to have lunch with my dearest lady.  She and I had a wonderful lunch and then sat around and caught up on the news for a while before I drove back home.  That dang I-20 looked like  a funeral procession driving both east and westbound.  I guess that everyone was tying to get home for Easter festivities or something.  There were lots of idiot drivers out there for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE sucking the lint outta the dryer with a shop vac . .




Quack, thanks for reminding me about that as it is about time to perform the annual cleaning out the outlet hose etc.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

EE would die if he saw me washin clothes, I pack 'em in there and then jump up and down on 'em just to get another wash cloth in it.  Had to bolt it down to keep it in the laundry room..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Hankus, Quack, Gobblin, and good luck to you Blood on rounding up a turkey for your friend.
> 
> Well good morning to you too sir.
> 
> ...



Did you get a cup of brew?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, thanks for reminding me about that as it is about time to perform the annual cleaning out the outlet hose etc.



News flash. . . .if you duct tape an empty paper towel tube to the shop vac you can reach into and past the lint screen further.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you get a cup of brew?



Now that is what I forgot this morning.  I believe that I will have a cup or three to get my heart jump started this morning.



gobbleinwoods said:


> News flash. . . .if you duct tape an empty paper towel tube to the shop vac you can reach into and past the lint screen further.




Yep, I have used that method many times over the years and it works great to get down into the lower level of the dryer area to get all of the lint out.



Hooked On Quack said:


> EE would die if he saw me washin clothes, I pack 'em in there and then jump up and down on 'em just to get another wash cloth in it.  Had to bolt it down to keep it in the laundry room..



Quack, is your clothes ever wrinkled when you are finished washing and drying etc?????  I'm thinking they are wrinkled more than a 95 year old man's pride and joy!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is what I forgot this morning.  I believe that I will have a cup or three to get my heart jump started this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It's the new style, called the "slept in look.."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> News flash. . . .if you duct tape an empty paper towel tube to the shop vac you can reach into and past the lint screen further.





Betcha you can get all kinda purty colors that way !! 



I really need to do ours, never have.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betcha you can get all kinda purty colors that way !!
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to do ours, never have.



I don't seem to get around to it either.  face palm:

Well I am cooking b'fast so I know you are checking out soon.  Have a good day.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't seem to get around to it either.  face palm:
> 
> Well I am cooking b'fast so I know you are checking out soon.  Have a good day.





You too !!  Off the weekend, back at it Monday.



I hope you choot a big ole gobbler, gobblein !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 3, 2015)

Mornin' all you long haired freaky people ...



gobbleinwoods said:


> News flash. . . .if you duct tape an empty paper towel tube to the shop vac you can reach into and past the lint screen further.



I take the yard blower to mine a couplea times a year ...works wonders ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' all you long haired freaky people ...
> 
> 
> 
> I take the yard blower to mine a couplea times a year ...works wonders ...



 Brilliant 

I know what I'm doin today!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey neph, didja get that choke outta that Browning ??



yep, jus ran several rounds through the ol gal an it screwed rite out. Lubed it up an screwed it back


----------



## Hankus (Apr 3, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> Mornin' all you long haired freaky people ...
> 
> 
> 
> I take the yard blower to mine a couplea times a year ...works wonders ...



takes one ta know one


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Hankus said:


> yep, jus ran several rounds through the ol gal an it screwed rite out. Lubed it up an screwed it back



Wait...what? 

Good thing you quoted Quack....see!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Brilliant
> 
> I know what I'm doin today!



works like a champ ....



Hankus said:


> takes one ta know one



dats why we is friends ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Nugefan said:


> works like a champ ....
> 
> 
> 
> dats why we is friends ...



I woulda went the vac route till you pointed that out. I got the one that is also a blower.


----------



## cramer (Apr 3, 2015)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Morning cramer


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Live from the house.  
Morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

morning kids


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

still feeling like poo; hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Live from the house.
> Morning folks



Morning bOOM bOOM.....how ya feelin today?



hdm03 said:


> morning kids



Hi, lil feller!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Less weak today.  I think I'm SLOWLY getting better.  Thanks for asking fellas


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

I don't think I showed yall this pic of the sunset out of my hotel window the 1st day I arrived in Cali.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeffro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Gonna call you soon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Call me back Jeff


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

wing wing; herro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

This is Jeffro, leave me a message


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeph take purdy pic.  No ansa fone


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> mornin


yeH!  It's my Monday AND Friday!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Less weak today.  I think I'm SLOWLY getting better.  Thanks for asking fellas


are you home or did you go on in to work?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Its my Saturday and I be happy


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> This is Jeffro, leave me a message





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph take purdy pic.  No ansa fone


The secret to getting Jeff-fa-fa to answer his phone is to let him know you're gonna call him first, so that he has phone in hand & waiting........... sheesh...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Next Tuesday might be my Monday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Da one time u called he answered right away.  He sounded tickled


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its my Saturday and I be happy


good, rest up!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Next Tuesday might be my Monday


any word on the new?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> good, rest up!
> 
> any word on the new?



Yeah we've shook hands.  Iv filled out all the paper work etc.  I have to do the drug test and a DOT physical.   
No way I'd pass the physical right now.  More or less waiting till I get better


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah we've shook hands.  Iv filled out all the paper work etc.  I have to do the drug test and a DOT physical.
> No way I'd pass the physical right now.  More or less waiting till I get better


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Yall gots BAD timing when you call me. I don't carry my phone around in my hand. 

Just like MizT when she be texting me and my hands are full.....workin on somethin (lawnmower) or slicin and dicin in da kitchen. 

Why does erybody always call when I'm either outside or in da batroom?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> The secret to getting Jeff-fa-fa to answer his phone is to let him know you're gonna call him first, so that he has phone in hand & waiting........... sheesh...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

homo3? herro...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall gots BAD timing when you call me. I don't carry my phone around in my hand.
> 
> Just like MizT when she be texting me and my hands are full.....workin on somethin (lawnmower) or slicin and dicin in da kitchen.
> 
> Why does erybody always call when I'm either outside or in da batroom?


same thing with me, LilD is gonna call when I'm trying to get in the door & let the dogs out or my hands are full with feed buckets or settin down to eat, neva fails.........


Jeff C. said:


>


I've learned ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> same thing with me, LilD is gonna call when I'm trying to get in the door & let the dogs out or my hands are full with feed buckets or settin down to eat, neva fails.........
> 
> I've learned ya!



You gots me downpat!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud's learnin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 aint checked his numbers from last Friday. I don't know why he plays.  We could possibly be rich.


Rich?? You could possibly be my sugar mama and dont know it yet


gobbleinwoods said:


> I've got a half+ day today of meetings then off for a week.


Have a goood week off


Keebs said:


> yeH!  It's my Monday AND Friday!


Its my GC day!!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its my Saturday and I be happy


Get better soon Leroy



Jeff C. said:


> Yall gots BAD timing when you call me. I don't carry my phone around in my hand.
> 
> Just like MizT when she be texting me and my hands are full.....workin on somethin (lawnmower) or slicin and dicin in da kitchen.
> 
> Why does erybody always call when I'm either outside or in da batroom?


I done called twice, you stay in the bathroom too much ring ring


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Rich?? You could possibly be my sugar mama and dont know it yet
> 
> Have a goood week off
> Its my GC day!!
> ...



Many a bush get's watered round here!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Many a bush get's watered round here!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

answer you phone; Jeff C


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

ring ring


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

nice talkin to you Jeffro, call me anytime


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Lol @ 22


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> nice talkin to you Jeffro, call me anytime


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeph= ignoring mud makes me lol 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

ring ring


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe you should email him mud.  He checks his email


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Think since I'm off today I'm gonna go sit and talk with mud.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

He can tell me funny storys


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

"One time I tried to call jeph 6 times and he didn't answer" is one of my favorites


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Kitty kitty?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe mud was gonna invite jeph to GC?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kitty kitty?


Now THAT one was funny!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeph gonna regret not taking them calls.  Mud mighta even offered to buy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Man, I'm back in action and y'all slacking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Ring ring, mud ain't king


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ring ring, mud ain't king



neither is homo3


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> nice talkin to you Jeffro, call me anytime



Thanks for the heads up, Chris.....I'm going to go get one of those today. You can't beat that deal!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> neither is homo3



I just loled like cra cra.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Now, back to my big ol freah brown egg sammich wiff peppajack cheese and a huge fresh mater slice sauteed with butter from the egg on toast with a glass of chocky milk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Was laying on the couch last night watchin tv and Jag got up off the other one and was going to bed. As he was walking away he leaned over and said, "you wanna cuddle with this thing"?   

He got it from an Easter egg hunt he went on last week while I was out of town. He told me he beat all the girls. MizT said he came home with a big bag full of plastic eggs full of candy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Don't call me, I'm goin outside!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud calling Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud calling Jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Was laying on the couch last night watchin tv and Jag got up off the other one and was going to bed. As he was walking away he leaned over and said, "you wanna cuddle with this thing"?
> 
> He got it from an Easter egg hunt he went on last week while I was out of town. He told me he beat all the girls. MizT said he came home with a big bag full of plastic eggs full of candy.



Is that H.R. Puffnstuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that H.R. Puffnstuff



Tag on the side said, "Beanie Ballz".


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is that H.R. Puffnstuff


NOOOoooooo, Puffnstuff was a dragon!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Tag on the side said, "Beanie Ballz".



This is a G rated forum; Jeff C.......none of that barroom talk in here


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2015)

Hey y'all! 



Jeff C. said:


> Was laying on the couch last night watchin tv and Jag got up off the other one and was going to bed. As he was walking away he leaned over and said, "you wanna cuddle with this thing"?
> 
> He got it from an Easter egg hunt he went on last week while I was out of town. He told me he beat all the girls. MizT said he came home with a big bag full of plastic eggs full of candy.



Awww it's Brobee from Yo Gabba Gabba. My son use to watch that show ALL the time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> NOOOoooooo, Puffnstuff was a dragon!!!



It's his baby ballz then.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww_* it's Brobee from Yo Gabba Gabba.*_ My son use to watch that show ALL the time.


I know it's a G rated forum but what is all this baby talk???


mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's his baby ballz then.


ok, I'll go with that.......


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I know it's a G rated forum but what is all this baby talk???
> 
> ok, I'll go with that.......


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2015)

Now all y'all are gonna be singing that song ALL day!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

i guess Mud is getting ready for GC......doing his stretching exercises


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> Awww it's Brobee from Yo Gabba Gabba. My son use to watch that show ALL the time.



Hey there stranger


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Now all y'all are gonna be singing that song ALL day!


BAD Crickett, BAD!!!!!!


hdm03 said:


> i guess Mud is getting ready for GC......doing his stretching exercises


why yes, yes he is.............


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey there stranger









Keebs said:


> BAD Crickett, BAD!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

what i miss


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Homo3?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

ring ring


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Y'all have done lost it.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all have done lost it.


and??????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Dis is far as yall got on a Friday? 

Lawd.....at the yeller pollen already all up in my garage.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

kinda slow in herra today


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

big mac .....fries.....=flatulence


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> big mac .....fries.....=flatulence



10-4, and bery sleepy in bout an hour.


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, and bery sleepy in bout an hour.



true....erery body off but me
me=work


----------



## rydert (Apr 3, 2015)

lil girl dert got 2nd in the 1600m and the 800m yesterday in track


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> true....erery body off but me
> me=work



What up wit dat? 



rydert said:


> lil girl dert got 2nd in the 1600m and the 800m yesterday in track



Lil girl dert = fast 

BIG dert = not so fast


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> lil girl dert got 2nd in the 1600m and the 800m yesterday in track



GO lil girl dert! 


Busy, busy, busy. Tis the season.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

Mud ain't gonna like this post at all.....

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9410448&postcount=678


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

He ain't gonna like this one either

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9410462&postcount=682


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

He aint gonna like this un either. 


Golden Corral is nasty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

I be at da er.  Mono test was negative.  Nut nuts SIL be my nurse


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud ain't gonna like this post at all.....
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9410448&postcount=678





hdm03 said:


> He ain't gonna like this one either
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9410462&postcount=682




Mud is going to get a bellyful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be at da er.  Mono test was negative.  Nut nuts SIL be my nurse



I knowed you didn have no mono!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Doc say eww yo throat look nasty


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Is it just my innerwebs, or is it da forum dats so slow?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Doc say eww yo throat look nasty



oh lord......i best go to another thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Holler lata.....gonna go get da BIG mowa out and tune'r up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

I did too jeph.  Weren't no way I'd have got it.    They got. Me on IV fluids and some souped up antibiotics


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> oh lord......i best go to another thread



Awww come back.  I'd love to hear your opinion


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

You must be real sick to be at the ER Leroy. Get better soon, 

I aint gonna take to much more of this GC hatin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeffro?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Thats what ya get hater


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Dang Louie. GET WELL SOON.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats what ya get hater



Mrs H22 said that GC was nasty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mrs H22 said that GC was nasty



Dont be chunkin the monkey


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont be chunkin the monkey



do what???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

What's this monkey talk?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

Boom Boom=


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2015)

The boy connected with another fine gobbler this morning. We got to see a great show as the bird strutted his way into gun range!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boom Boom sent me a text.



what did it say?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy connected with another fine gobbler this morning. We got to see a great show as the bird strutted his was into gun range!


 That boy of your is a turkey killin machine! 


hdm03 said:


> what did it say?



You quoted me before I could change it.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

what did it say???????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> The boy connected with another fine gobbler this morning. We got to see a great show as the bird strutted his was into gun range!



Grats!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Congrats Blood


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Yeah what did it say


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

ring ring


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

rydert said:


> lil girl dert got 2nd in the 1600m and the 800m yesterday in track


WTG Lilgirldert!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO lil girl dert!
> 
> 
> Busy, busy, busy. Tis the season.


mine too............. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be at da er.  Mono test was negative.  Nut nuts SIL be my nurse


is she as nutty as he is?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I did too jeph.  Weren't no way I'd have got it.    They got. Me on IV fluids and some souped up antibiotics


Did they admit you?


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs?


quit that!


blood on the ground said:


> The boy connected with another fine gobbler this morning. We got to see a great show as the bird strutted his was into gun range!


Awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2015)

Yep, he's got the big head now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Naw Keebs.  Don't think they will.  Recon it depends on bloodwork


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Well we gots 2 happy pappy's today.  Grats fellas!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> what did it say???????



I think he got the wrong#. Something about not being able to make it to the park tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

battry's dead on da big mowa.

MizT wants to work on taxes, I want to work on lawnmowa.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I think he got the wrong#. Something about not being able to make it to the park tonight.



Oop . Sorry bout dat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Bout got her talked outta da taxes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> battry's dead on da big mowa.
> 
> MizT wants to work on taxes, I want to work on lawnmowa.



Mrz t wins
Have fun with taxs


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrz t wins
> Have fun with taxs



Obviously, you don't kno who da REAL KANG iz!!! 


http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9410692&postcount=301


Jeff C = Chief + Kang = Da BOSS


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Jeffro the KIngo


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

I would like to wish each and every one of ya'll a Happy Easter weekend. Enjoy 




That is all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Bye mrs. HOrnet 22


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would like to wish each and every one of ya'll a Happy Easter weekend. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks....that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro the KIngo







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I would like to wish each and every one of ya'll a Happy Easter weekend. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backatcha msh22!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Bye mrs. HOrnet 22



That's not very nice


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Can't stop eatin dis gwockamoley.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2015)

Kinda at a loss for words! Just had a fella pull up and introduce himself as my neighbors doctor. He proceeded to tell me the my neighbor had given him rights to half of my garden (my garden is on his land) and that he was just stopping by to see what half I would like to use! 
Not sure what to say! I worked the land for the last 3 years, paid to fence it, paid to like it and now .... Move ova idjit!


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda at a loss for words! Just had a fella pull up and introduce himself as my neighbors doctor. He proceeded to tell me the my neighbor had given him rights to half of my garden (my garden is on his land) and that he was just stopping by to see what half I would like to use!
> Not sure what to say! I worked the land for the last 3 years, paid to fence it, paid to like it and now .... Move ova idjit!



Pick out wich 1/2 u want, then do like the Romans did....................SALT da other 1/2


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda at a loss for words! Just had a fella pull up and introduce himself as my neighbors doctor. He proceeded to tell me the my neighbor had given him rights to half of my garden (my garden is on his land) and that he was just stopping by to see what half I would like to use!
> Not sure what to say! I worked the land for the last 3 years, paid to fence it, paid to like it and now .... Move ova idjit!



Ask him which half he wants to pay for all the hours of labor and materials that went into it for the last 3 yrs.....and be so generous as to let him pick. 

Oh yeah....what's the going rate for a farmer now, $75.00 hr for at least 120 hrs if not more.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

That sucks blood but thats the prob. when it aint your land. Un fence his side.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Maybe he'll bring some good to the table Blood??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Leroy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Homo?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

yes mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Its quiet over here today.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

I would stay away from Nancy for a while till he got better or died if i was you.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

good advice, Mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Homo got me in the billy thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

NOt here


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

no sir


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

King


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

I guess i'm the only one at work! crap


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess i'm the only one at work! crap



i got 4 moe minits, den, u know wat fridays is for.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

i got 33 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

or 3 hours and 6 minutes according to the forum clock


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda at a loss for words! Just had a fella pull up and introduce himself as my neighbors doctor. He proceeded to tell me the my neighbor had given him rights to half of my garden (my garden is on his land) and that he was just stopping by to see what half I would like to use!
> Not sure what to say! I worked the land for the last 3 years, paid to fence it, paid to like it and now .... Move ova idjit!


well that just sucks!


Hornet22 said:


> i got 4 moe minits, den, u know wat fridays is for.


yeaaauuup!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

20 more minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

i getting thirsty


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm parched


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm parched



I was meeting my girls for drinks a couple of weeks ago and group texted them that I was PARCHED. 
I aint parched rite nowa.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 3, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I was meeting my girls for drinks a couple of weeks ago and group texted them that I was PARCHED.
> I aint parched rite nowa.



lol's


----------



## Keebs (Apr 3, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm parched


cooler is ready............ are you?
Later Folks!
And 
HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!
​


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 3, 2015)

Keebs said:


> cooler is ready............ are you?
> Later Folks!
> And
> HAPPY EASTER!!!!!!!!!
> ​



Yes lets go, easter egg shots on the way home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 3, 2015)

Soon.. Yeah..  Hospital is dumbfounded.  All test came back negative.  They gave me some pain pills and some supper dupper antibiotics.  They took cultures and HOPEFULL . I'll know something Monday.  
Gotta tell y'all the truth I'm a little worried


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Did Leroy die yet ??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soon.. Yeah..  Hospital is dumbfounded.  All test came back negative.  They gave me some pain pills and some supper dupper antibiotics.  They took cultures and HOPEFULL . I'll know something Monday.
> Gotta tell y'all the truth I'm a little worried


----------



## Crickett (Apr 3, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Soon.. Yeah..  Hospital is dumbfounded.  All test came back negative.  They gave me some pain pills and some supper dupper antibiotics.  They took cultures and HOPEFULL . I'll know something Monday.
> Gotta tell y'all the truth I'm a little worried



Dang! Hope you're gonna be alright!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Stole this pic from another member(ya'll KNOW I can't a pic this good) Dawn brought me this skillet cooked hamburger with cheese, bacon, pickles, fried egg, and fried pickles on top.

If you're ever in Mville stop by Buffington's in downtown and pick ya one up.


One of the best boogers I eva et !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Crickett said:


> Dang! Hope you're gonna be alright!



Cain't hurt that idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

First time I cranked the Big mowa this season and it gave me fits today. 

1st of all the battry was dead, charged it fer awhile then swithched to crank mode and she fired up. Cut a bunch of grass and turned it off thinkin it should be charged.....wronnnng. Had to jump it with truck because it was too far from AC power. Got it cranked, cut some mo, then accidentally got off the seat with the hydraulics still engaged, so it automatically shut off. Again too far from power. 

When I went to jump it again, the positive wire to the battry pulled right out of battry terminal, so had to jump it and get it to the garage to repair it. Got it repaired and cut some more trying to get a charge, killed it again and had to jump it one more time with battry charger this time.

Cut some more and took it to the barn, bout dark anyway. When I turned it off in the barn, she started back up. Hope it will start next time, but if not I need a new battry. That's what I get for buying a cheap battry. 

Next one will be an interstate like the original, it last 8 yrs.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 3, 2015)

Cewerz beer and marrrbrrl lifestyle


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Cewerz beer and marrrbrrl lifestyle



I'm about to go buy me a bottle of this:


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Wish I had one of them boogers Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

You should let Jag work on yo mower Chief . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 3, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should let Jag work on yo mower Chief . .



I don't have to LET him.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 3, 2015)

Jag = Mista Fix it without permission


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Was going to sleep in this morning but the rain and wind woke me up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Moanin GW !!!  Rainin here too, thought it was 'pose to be purty today ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

EE prolly ironing his socks . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> EE prolly ironing his socks . .



He never talks about washing the sheets.   Do you think he sleeps in a sleeping bag?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He never talks about washing the sheets.   Do you think he sleeps in a sleeping bag?





Prolly hasta throw them away and buy new ones, betcha he sleeps nekkid.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Rut Roh,  EE is here . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly hasta throw them away and buy new ones, betcha he sleeps nekkid.



Eye bleach needed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2015)

Dang, Ya'll being bad on me this morning for sure.

The following burning questions for today are..........

Quack are you really going to be on vacation starting today for a week now???

Do you believe that Jeff C actually flew that big plane from Atlanta to California and back from his big Gig out there last week???

Do any of you think that big Wy and little Wy can find their way back from Foley, Alabama this weekend???

Do any of you believe that HFH is really pregnant and he is having frequent bouts of morning sickness lately???

Now on a more serious note.....I can't help it if I always want clean clothes etc.  No washing for this morning though.  I always wash at least 4 loads of laundry each week.   

Dang, the coffee is good this morning.  Thanks Gobblin. 

It is also raining outside here BUT according to the radar map above, it will be out of here soon and the rest of the day should be great.  I am going to do a few things up in the country today and then late this afternoon, I am going to a pig-picking and wing-ding eating along with several Bluegrass groups performing at Lizzy's Farm up in Lincolnton.  Today is just a fund raiser to help support  their annual Bluegrass Festival that is coming up on April 30th, May 1 & 2nd at Elijah Clarke State Park in Lincolnton.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

GW's going on vacation, I'll be back Monday night...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Easter weekend, and remember the reason !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Hiya Chiefbro !!   'Bout time for a cold one on the ride home !! 



So I can stay up and pee half the day...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Moanin Quack, gobblein, and EE.....rain has cleared here. Other than the wind it should be nice and cool. 

Brother and I are going back to little reservoir to catch another crappie. I'm going to take about 25-30 pics for MizDawn today and tell her I caught a mess. 

Anyway, he should be here soon.....I imagine the 20 mph gusts are going to give us fits in a jon boat on open water. 

EE....you can take my place next year at the BIG EVENT if you'd like, it's going to be in your Honey's town of Dallas, Tx. I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Chiefbro !!   'Bout time for a cold one on the ride home !!
> 
> 
> 
> So I can stay up and pee half the day...



I'm lftt right now. 

Roger on the Easter, got a big ol Easter dinner MizT is preparing today for tomorrow. Hope yall have a good'un, Quackbro!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Going to have some family over for Easter Dinner too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He never talks about washing the sheets.   Do you think he sleeps in a sleeping bag?




Actually for about the past 14 years now, I sleep in my over-sized recliner as it is much more comfortable than a bed.  Yep, I have used three different recliners during this period of time.  Unfortunately, I developed that habit many years ago, as each night, I was forced to keep a close eye on my late wife as cardiac arrests and diabetic comas were all too frequent during the middle of the night so I slept with one eye open and watching over her instead.   It wasn't fun having to "learn and perform" CPR from a 911 operator in the middle of the night.  It did save my wife at the time though and it gave her 5 1/2 more years of life.  The fact is that loosing my wife and then a month later loosing my mother, then 4 months later having a heart attack, and then 3 months after that loosing my mother-in-law, then a month later loosing my family cat of 12 years all took its toll on me.  

The real truth is that I could probably write a book about the elements of stress and how it affects one's life.  That is one of the big reasons that I continue volunteering at MCG Hospital since back in 2000.  It is just my way to try to help others along their life's journey. 

Of course, that is all the more reason that I try my best to enjoy life to the maximum these days.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin Quack, gobblein, and EE.....rain has cleared here. Other than the wind it should be nice and cool.
> 
> Brother and I are going back to little reservoir to catch another crappie. I'm going to take about 25-30 pics for MizDawn today and tell her I caught a mess.
> 
> ...




Chief, I hope that you have a great time fishing today and be safe out there especially in regards to the wind and jon boat as that is a dangerous combination with winds 15-20 mph later today.     Remember that the life jacket goes on before you get into the boat.


You need to move it on down to Houston as that is where my Texas Sweetie lives.  She is coming to Georgia in another 30 days and we will be spending some quality time together in a secluded cabin that is located really close to Gobblin's cabin up in the Helen area.  Hope we don't set the woods on fire !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I hope that you have a great time fishing today and be safe out there especially in regards to the wind and jon boat as that is a dangerous combination with winds 15-20 mph later today.     Remember that the life jacket goes on before you get into the boat.
> 
> 
> You need to move it on down to Houston as that is where my Texas Sweetie lives.  She is coming to Georgia in another 30 days and we will be spending some quality time together in a secluded cabin that is located really close to Gobblin's cabin up in the Helen area.  Hope we don't set the woods on fire !!!!



As it gets closer I will see if I and my dearly beloved will be at the cabin at the same time.


----------



## cramer (Apr 4, 2015)

morning every buddy
Quack - you still awake or just woked up?

Coffee is fantabulous G!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Just how many "sweeties" does EE have ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just how many "sweeties" does EE have ???



EE might have been a sailor in a former life.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

cramer said:


> morning every buddy
> Quack - you still awake or just woked up?
> 
> Coffee is fantabulous G!




Still up, ran and fed the dog, backwashed the pool, cleaned the skimmer and Polaris, showered, thanking bout a likker drank . .





gobbleinwoods said:


> EE might have been a sailor in a former life.




Me thinks Uncle Mikey STILL is a sailor.


----------



## cramer (Apr 4, 2015)

Quack = Man on fire today.
Must have gotten the new bottle of silver centrums
The first ones are like opening a fresh can of JFG


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

"King George" b stretchin da troof 'bout that fish weighin 12lbs in the freshwater forum, even with his arms completely stretched out, that fish doesn't have the length, nor girth to put her at more than 8-9lbs.


Where's ODR when ya need 'em ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Oh Laaaaaaaawd, I need to crash soon, I b a sleepy Quack.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "King George" b stretchin da troof 'bout that fish weighin 12lbs in the freshwater forum, even with his arms completely stretched out, that fish doesn't have the length, nor girth to put her at more than 8-9lbs.
> 
> 
> Where's ODR when ya need 'em ??



something fishy  with that story?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> something fishy  with that story?




Without a doubt, done caught too many and ODR's my diddy .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2015)

Turkeys didn't cooperate with me this morning! Had 2 on a strang and hens put the block on me! Guess I'll spend the rest of the day drankin on it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Enjoy your time off bloodbro !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Enjoy your time off bloodbro !!!



I am brother!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Just might want to enjoy the sunshine this afternoon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like I'm gonna pull a all nighter and dayer..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Looks like I'm gonna pull a all nighter and dayer..



Then sleep like a baby?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just might want to enjoy the sunshine this afternoon.



It's a nice day outside! Sunny and cool.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> It's a nice day outside! Sunny and cool.



Yep headed to play a round of pasture pool.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Yep headed to play a round of pasture pool.



I'm new to the sport... I about broke my freaking wrist the other day! Hitting balls with a 5 iron and took about a inch of top soil with one stroke... That junk ain't funny!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Bloodbro + golf club ='s Candy butt





Back in my day we cut trees down with a 9 iron . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

Leroyyyyyyyy in da house !!!





He b still alive !!




Lost me bet with hdm03 . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Leroyyyyyyyy in da house !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He better gimme my kickback!!


Thanks for the call earlier quack. I really needed the laughs bud, seriously.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He better gimme my kickback!!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the call earlier quack. I really needed the laughs bud, seriously.





I'm here fo you brother !!!  Anytime !!! 


Now, man UP and take my advice, heal yoself first.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm here fo you brother !!!  Anytime !!!
> 
> 
> Now, man UP and take my advice, heal yoself first.



resorted to toothpicks for the ilids yet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Man, just ate my first meal of the week y'all.  
Fried specs.  Cheese grits, cole slaw, hush puppies and 2 big glasses of sweet tea.  I almost forgot how much I missed food!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> resorted to toothpicks for the ilids yet?





Naw bro, I'm WIDE open.





Wife wants to kill me . . .







Leroy gonna PUKE !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Man, just ate my first meal of the week y'all.
> Fried specs.  Cheese grits, cole slaw, hush puppies and 2 big glasses of sweet tea.  I almost forgot how much I missed food!



Glad you're feeling better.  I was the same 2 weeks ago. Didn't eat food for a week and a half. 
Aint fun. I'z been eatin real good since. 

I got sun burnt today. It's all H22's fault. He told me to lay out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Man....this thing is slow for me this evenin.

Anybody home?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Mrs 22 is red hot and jeph is slow


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

I only took 3 pics, but tell MizDawn I filled up that tailgate 4 times, Quack.

Just don't tell her it was the same fish.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mrs 22 is red hot and jeph is slow




Takin 4ever to open page


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Glad u caught some fish jeph.  
My phone is doing fine


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Well the day started off with a  My brother and I had the dates confused on going to the lake we wanted to and thought we were going to. That lake is not open til next Saturday. 

So, we went to the other little lake that we haven't been having any luck on. The quantity still wasn't there, but the quality was. Those were some nice crappie. The bite was very slow with the high pressure and the wind was whippin.

I talked to a guy that said he was having one mounted that he caught last Tuesday that weighed 4.2 lbs.  He said he caught several more that were 3.9 lbs and they were all huge slabs-3 of them in the boat with a total of 19 fish all in the 3 lb range and up.

I'll go back one day this week, going to other lake NEXT Saturday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Glad u caught some fish jeph.
> My phone is doing fine



Preciate it!

Glad you're feelin better! 

It's acting better now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

I still have to go jockey stuff around to put the boat back in the garage.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2015)

Nice fat fish Jeff fa fa


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Brother and I came home in the middle of the day and cleaned those fish, kicked back for a while and went back over to the lake for a couple of hrs and did nothin this afternoon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2015)

Fixin to eat some grilt cheekun, baked beans and slaw. Kaintucky fixin to play round ball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice fat fish Jeff fa fa



Thanks......Yes ma'am! They were slap full of eggs. A few of them literally had fistfuls in them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixin to eat some grilt cheekun, baked beans and slaw. Kaintucky fixin to play round ball.



Sounds good  .....I haven't had anything to eat yet, bout to starve.

Might have to watch that one myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Reckon I'll go put the boat in the garage and get somethin to eat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Mama wants me to cook her some homemade egg rolls one day next week.  I ain't cooked those things in 2 years.  
Po gal might be disappointed


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mama wants me to cook her some homemade egg rolls one day next week.  I ain't cooked those things in 2 years.
> Po gal might be disappointed



We don't make them very often, maybe a couple times a year. I love'em though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

Settling for good ol hot tater soup and some cheese toast. It hittin the spot as the temps drop and I was in that brisk wind all day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2015)

The moon is HUGE.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 4, 2015)

I don't always watch round ball, but when I do I watch Kaintucky. Great game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The moon is HUGE.



New Moon



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't always watch round ball, but when I do I watch Kaintucky. Great game.




Wisconsin came to play!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Looks like a full moon 2 me


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like a full moon 2 me



I couldn't see it last night, so it looks new to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I couldn't see it last night, so it looks new to me.



I was awake this morning looking g for the eclipse thing.  Recor . It was too cloudy


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 4, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The moon is HUGE.



KY moon


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was awake this morning looking g for the eclipse thing.  Recor . It was too cloudy




Yeppers.....

I bet Quacster went out like a light tonight, and I'm fixin to do the same bOOM bOOM. I'z tired, got up at 4:00 am this moanin and my back is stove up. I gotta go stretch out.

Glad you're feelin better brother....take care!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 4, 2015)

Night jeph,  sleep good brother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Good Easter Morning.


----------



## cramer (Apr 5, 2015)

Good Easter morning to you, too G and every buddy else!
Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## cramer (Apr 5, 2015)

Chief got some nice fish yesterday!
He is a wise man, getting the biologist to share the lake shock schedule with him - so all he has to do is scoop 'em up.
He ain't lazy - or nuthin like that - just saving on bait


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Easter to you Gobblin and Cramer.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.

I had a great time yesterday afternoon and last night at the pig-picking and wing-ding get together with lots of Bluegrass music added in.  My friends cooked four wild whole hawgs (about 80-100 each) and about 80 pounds of wings for everyone.  Man, what a lot of food with all types of everything that goes with a BBQ style meal including lots of "sweets" for dessert too.

I am still stuffed this morning.

The other good news is that my Daughter and Son-in-law are visiting today and I am sure that we will enjoy ourselves for a Special Easter Sunday.

I surely hope that all of you will have a wonderful Easter today and include your friends in your daily activities today as well.


----------



## cramer (Apr 5, 2015)

Morning EE- Enjoy your family this Easter Sunday
He is Risen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Morning....I was wondering why I've been seein so many bunny rabbits lately, they must be layin their Easter eggs.

Hope everyone has a good Easter with Family and friends today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

Mernin kids, happy Easter!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter.
Happy Spring.
Happy Happy Everything.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

'Morning !!



Dang NICE crappie Chief !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I only took 3 pics, but tell MizDawn I filled up that tailgate 4 times, Quack.
> 
> Just don't tell her it was the same fish.



Good catching Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Morning !!
> 
> 
> 
> Dang NICE crappie Chief !!



Yessir, wish there would've been a few more, but they just turned off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Good catching Chief



Thanks Fuzzy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy resurrected day folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Happy resurrected day folks



Backatcha Louie!!! Give lil Gage and LMS a hug from here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

sleepy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

dopey


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

grumpy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sleepy





Hooked On Quack said:


> dopey





Hooked On Quack said:


> grumpy



Doc


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Backatcha Louie!!! Give lil Gage and LMS a hug from here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Having Dawn's family at our company facility, Lake Franklin.  80 acre lake, with a 20 acre catfish pond, basketball court, tennis courts and play ground for the kiddies.  Nephew gonna swing by the farm and pick up my boat.


I'll try and remember to take some pics.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Neverminnnnd! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Having Dawn's family at our company facility, Lake Franklin.  80 acre lake, with a 20 acre catfish pond, basketball court, tennis courts and play ground for the kiddies.  Nephew gonna swing by the farm and pick up my boat.
> 
> 
> I'll try and remember to take some pics.



Key words....try and remember! 

Sounds like a nice place. 

Startin to smell goood up in here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Stoopid compooter....gotta restart it, don't have any audio. I have no clue why it just randomly stops working at times.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Restart and audio is back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Man that wind is BLOOOOOOOOWING !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> grumpy



Humpy ... You didn't say humpy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Man that wind is BLOOOOOOOOWING !!!



Sho is.....was yesterday too. Hold onto your plate, napkins, etc., today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Audio card going bad jeph?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

humpy


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Thankfully the rain washed a lot of pollen out of the trees Friday evenin. Otherwise, it would be flyin today.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> humpy



Atta boy ....

Quackbro you gotta werk tanight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

I gotta get on the road .... Headed down to have Easter dinner with Nic... Then I'm going to hide eggs for him! Should be a good day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

If you got something to block the wind, its really nice out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Audio card going bad jeph?



Naw, it's just some kind of glitch where you don't shut the computer down and it goes into sleep mode, then when you come back and wake it up there's no audio, but it's very random.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Ohh, slight throat discomfort, no fever in 18 hours and I gots energy.  I be healing up.
  Thanks yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, it's just some kind of glitch where you don't shut the computer down and it goes into sleep mode, then when you come back and wake it up there's no audio, but it's very random.



Your computer is loosing it's voice ..... Prolly got the same thang HFH had/has!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Atta boy ....
> 
> Quackbro you gotta werk tanight?





Got off yesterday morning, stayed up all day drankin, going back in tomorrow night.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw, it's just some kind of glitch where you don't shut the computer down and it goes into sleep mode, then when you come back and wake it up there's no audio, but it's very random.



Don't  small random mess like that drive ya nuts.    Something that's not a huge deal but its annoying because it isn't right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Don't  small random mess like that drive ya nuts.    Something that's not a huge deal but its annoying because it isn't right.



Eggzactly.....one minute you're watching youtube videos, you walk away for a while and the computer goes into sleep mode, you come back and wake it up to proceed and no audio. 

You might go weeks before it does it again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your computer is loosing it's voice ..... Prolly got the same thang HFH had/has!


No wonder docs couldn't figure it out.  I had a computer virus.  You a genius BOG.


gobbleinwoods said:


> healing enough that the rest of us can stop hugging LMS?


you wanna quit?  Figured y'all fellas was enjoying it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Got off yesterday morning, stayed up all day drankin, going back in tomorrow night.



Bet when you did go out, it was like flipping a switch off though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Your computer is loosing it's voice ..... Prolly got the same thang HFH had/has!



Knock on wood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Slept like the dead Chiefbro !!  Stayed up for about 30 straight hrs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Quack on a ZBB binger


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack on a ZBB binger


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Blow wind blow. As soon as all those oak wormys all fall off the trees, IT'S
POOL TIME! 

CANNONBALL!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Can't be on a ZBB  binger and not post chicken fried.  Its and unwritten law


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Got the deviled eggs done. Big ol pot of pole beans on the stove. Gonna go have Easter dinner wiff the in laws.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blow wind blow. As soon as all those oak wormys all fall off the trees, IT'S
> POOL TIME!
> 
> CANNONBALL!




I've netted buckets full outta the pool. 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Can't be on a ZBB  binger and not post chicken fried.  Its and unwritten law


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got the deviled eggs done. Big ol pot of pole beans on the stove. Gonna go have Easter dinner wiff the in laws.



MizT done run me off da kitchen table, just us and daughter's boyfriend.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

starting rolls for Easter dinner.  bbl


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

2 shots of Crown, got me head back skrait . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Blow wind blow. As soon as all those oak wormys all fall off the trees, IT'S
> POOL TIME!
> 
> CANNONBALL!



Member last year when the Po Po got called becuz Chris was drunk an skinny dippin inda day time .... That was so much fun! Cops chased him down the skreet with nuthin but socks on!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> starting rolls for Easter dinner.  bbl



G be Rollin one on easta!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

I don't care what we eat today as long as we have ham , fried okra, an tater salad!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 2 shots of Crown, got me head back skrait . .



Hair of the dog.......that'll do it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Gonna leave ya'll with this one, this chic is HAWT !! Oh my !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

I lied, these guys put on a awesome show . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna leave ya'll with this one, this chic is HAWT !! Oh my !!




I didn see many in that video that weren't, but umm yeah!! 

Yall have a good Easter celebration Mill, and say hello to MizDawn for us!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

You can't fake this, I don't know what she was going thru, but it sure showed here.  Saw her and Toby Keith in Atlanta for Dawn's 40th.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks Chiefbro, Dawn's done left, I gotta get my butt up and ready . . 


Done messed 'round and got lost in Youtube land . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chiefbro, Dawn's done left, I gotta get my butt up and ready . .
> 
> 
> Done messed 'round and got lost in Youtube land . .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2015)

Happy Easter youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks Chiefbro, Dawn's done left, I gotta get my butt up and ready . .
> 
> 
> Done messed 'round and got lost in Youtube land . .


sorry I missed your call yesterday, was down at Mama's with the other D's spending some time................. tried calling you back but it stayed busy...........


KyDawg said:


> Happy Easter youngins.


 Happy Easter, CHarlie!

Happy Easter ya'll!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

My little man yesterday.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2015)

Great pic Louie!!!  He's a good lookin' lil feller


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 5, 2015)

X 2 ^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks fellas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 5, 2015)

Welcome big guy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Happy Easter youngins.



Happy Easter, Charlie!



Keebs said:


> sorry I missed your call yesterday, was down at Mama's with the other D's spending some time................. tried calling you back but it stayed busy...........
> 
> Happy Easter, Charlie!
> 
> Happy Easter ya'll!



Happy Easter, Keebsy!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> My little man yesterday.



Good pic, Louie.....like hdm03 said, good lookin lil feller!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Good Laaaaawd I can't EVEN tell ya'll how much food we had, 4 tables full of everythang...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Fried cheekun, meat loaf, meatballzz, cheekundumplins, ham, turkey, pork loin, cheekun strips, creamed kone, smashed taters, tater salat, butta beans, butta peas, macncheese, cabbage, green bean casserole, debiled eggzz, squash casserole, tater casserole,kone bread, biscuits etc...

Desert...

Red velvet cake, pecan pie, coconut cake, fudge, brownies, cupcakes, german choc cake, pound cake...


All home made, I'ma 'bout to die . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Bro in law caught a 8lber and several small crappie and bream.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You can't fake this, I don't know what she was going thru, but it sure showed here.  Saw her and Toby Keith in Atlanta for Dawn's 40th.





If Jennifer was down on her kneez begging me to stay, I'd neva leave the house . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, meat loaf, meatballzz, cheekundumplins, ham, turkey, pork loin, cheekun strips, creamed kone, smashed taters, tater salat, butta beans, butta peas, macncheese, cabbage, green bean casserole, debiled eggzz, squash casserole, tater casserole,kone bread, biscuits etc...
> 
> Desert...
> 
> ...



And wayyyy too much, I bet. At least it always is when we have one of those big family shindigs. Of course, they ain't nothon wrong with them leftovers. 

I got full just thinkin bout all that food!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2015)

Quack I do believe you out did us.

Lamb, pork tenderloin, beef brisket, sautéed cabbage, corn casserole, zukinee, English peas, homemade sourdough rolls, sweet potato mashed.  

dessert included rocotta blueberry cake, pound cake, and strawberries and whipped cream


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fried cheekun, meat loaf, meatballzz, cheekundumplins, ham, turkey, pork loin, cheekun strips, creamed kone, smashed taters, tater salat, butta beans, butta peas, macncheese, cabbage, green bean casserole, debiled eggzz, squash casserole, tater casserole,kone bread, biscuits etc...
> 
> Desert...
> 
> ...


ok, I officially hate you.................
got ribs baking, tater salat & beans.............whoopie-tee-do, now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

We had KFC. HAHA
Beat that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Quack I do believe you out did us.
> 
> Lamb, pork tenderloin, beef brisket, sautéed cabbage, corn casserole, zukinee, English peas, homemade sourdough rolls, sweet potato mashed.
> 
> dessert included rocotta blueberry cake, pound cake, and strawberries and whipped cream





Keebs said:


> ok, I officially hate you.................
> got ribs baking, tater salat & beans.............whoopie-tee-do, now!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> We had KFC. HAHA
> Beat that!!



I ain't picky......

Honey baked ham, deviled eggs, jacked up bacon-jalapeno-onion-BBQ baked beans, carrot salad, homemade yeast rolls. I'm having dessert now, lemon bars and carrot cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Speaking of Easter, we had the most Awesome day with H22's family. Prayers are welcome for his precious Mama. She has been fighting this cancer for 4 years, and I think it has finally has won. I HATE CANCER. She is my Saint.  I wanna be just like her when I grow up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Sorry to spill my guts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Easter, we had the most Awesome day with H22's family. Prayers are welcome for his precious Mama. She has been fighting this cancer for 4 years, and I think it has finally has won. I HATE CANCER. She is my Saint.  I wanna be just like her when I grow up.



 for Chris's Mom.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Easter, we had the most Awesome day with H22's family. Prayers are welcome for his precious Mama. She has been fighting this cancer for 4 years, and I think it has finally has won. I HATE CANCER. She is my Saint.  I wanna be just like her when I grow up.


Awwww, girl, you know I'm here............. hugs to you both!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry to spill my guts.


quit that, you that's why we're here!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't picky......
> 
> Honey baked ham, deviled eggs, jacked up bacon-jalapeno-onion-BBQ baked beans, carrot salad, homemade yeast rolls. I'm having dessert now, lemon bars and carrot cake.


ok, I hatz you now too..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 5, 2015)

Prayers for y'all and Chris mom Mrs 22.
Were all kinda family here IMO.  That's what were here for mAam


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks ya'll. Sorry to post it up, but life is life. Thank the Lord Dawn won.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Prayers for y'all and Chris mom Mrs 22.
> Were all kinda family here IMO.  That's what were here for mAam



 I know, I don't share yucky stuff on here, but We really need the prayers.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll. Sorry to post it up, but life is life. Thank the Lord Dawn won.


yep.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know, I don't share yucky stuff on here, but We really need the prayers.


 here for ya'll if ya need me........... love you guys more than ya'll will ever know!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks ya'll. Sorry to post it up, but life is life. Thank the Lord Dawn won.



Nuttin wrong with postin it.....imo, if it were I wouldn't be hangin out here.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2015)

Mernin everyone!!! Nite shif is hears!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with postin it.....imo, if it were I wouldn't be hangin out here.



I reckon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2015)

Thank the good Lord above my son has the same heart that his Grand mama has. She was the most AWESOME nurse that eva lived. My boy is carrying  the tradition.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin everyone!!! Nite shif is hears!



Have a good shift tonight, blood!

TTYL.....good night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2015)

Day shiftas should be along shortly!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Monday morning to all of you drivelers.  Blood, it looks like you've got another tough night already in the books now.

I read back somewhat and after reading about lots of good food, now I am hungry as a bear just waking up from hibernation!!!


Mrs. H, I also read of your precious Mother-in-law.  I also hate that word, "Big C" as well.  It unfortunately has affected most of my family members and also my Texas girlfriend as well.  Ms Dawn has surely been an inspiration especially to my girlfriend and me.  I agree with Jeff C, there is NOTHING wrong with asking for Prayers for this sweet lady.  That is what is so special about this place.  You've got lots of friends that are always ready to offer a helping hand in any way possible and my Prayers are being sent up on behalf of the entire "H" family this morning.


Now, I need a cup or three of Gobblin fresh brewed coffee to help me get awake.  Of course, I did sleep an extra hour this morning just to get my beauty sleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I rolled over and caught up a little on the shut eye this morning.  Expecting rain.

We are all willing to listen and share in life's experiences, tease and cry with one another, and get together to become closer.   That makes us drivelers.

Well the coffee has been delivered.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2015)

Amen Gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Amen Gobble



You have plans for this rainy Monday?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

Goood morning drivelers!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You have plans for this rainy Monday?



No plans sir, just setting outside watching 3 deer feed about 20 yards from my front porch. I have only heard one gobble way off in the distance and it's starting to rain now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

and and im bout 90%now.  I feel GOOD


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

howdy homo3


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Easter, we had the most Awesome day with H22's family. Prayers are welcome for his precious Mama. She has been fighting this cancer for 4 years, and I think it has finally has won. I HATE CANCER. She is my Saint.  I wanna be just like her when I grow up.





My thoughts and prayers to ya`ll, Mandy. 4 years is a long, hard fight. I despise cancer more than anything, because it has devastated and taken so much of my Family over the years. Thanks to this pestilence, my Family is very small now. 

May her time be easy, and my regards to ya`ll. Take care.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> mud?


Got tied up watchin Quacks Video's


havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy homo3


Glad youre feeling better Leroy.



Nicodemus said:


> My thoughts and prayers to ya`ll, Mandy. 4 years is a long, hard fight. I despise cancer more than anything, because it has devastated and taken so much of my Family over the years. Thanks to this pestilence, my Family is very small now.
> 
> May her time be easy, and my regards to ya`ll. Take care.


Morning Nic.




Jeffro nice crappie, my plans was to take Mrs. V fishing this weekend but that didnt happen. Chores and life got in the way.

Hope everyone had a good Easter, we did


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thank the good Lord above my son has the same heart that his Grand mama has. She was the most AWESOME nurse that eva lived. My boy is carrying  the tradition.



look at his bloodline and who raised him ....he can't help it but be nice and caring ....

Give each other a big hug from me and keep us posted ...

Y'all know we love and care about y'all ...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

It's Monday............. and the official start of ball season!...


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

Happy Opening Day!!!!!

We'll miss you Kimbrel!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

I forgot...........

















































MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Morning.....I stayed up way too late last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

bOOM bOOM bout back to abnormal?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

close, real close.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Mud, nice pics dude, but sorry, you just can't pull off the "Hey, wait a minute I'm mad" selfie with CoCo!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, nice pics dude, but sorry, you just can't pull off the "Hey, wait a minute I'm mad" selfie with CoCo!



Dont know what i was going for there. Cant take a selfie now, Mrs. V decided to bust me in the mouth and bust my bottom lip with the back of her head this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont know what i was going for there. Cant take a selfie now, Mrs. V decided to bust me in the mouth and bust my bottom lip with the back of her head this morning



Mud = deserved it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Yall ever had an Easter egg hunt for your dogs? We did yesterday.....funny watchin them find and crack plastic eggs open to get at a treat.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud = deserved it



Prob. did, for something way back , but not this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Prob. did, for something way back , but not this morning.



 for Mud's lip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like the rain is east of me for now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont know what i was going for there. Cant take a selfie now, Mrs. V decided to bust me in the mouth and bust my bottom lip with the back of her head this morning


bless your heart.........


Jeff C. said:


> Yall ever had an Easter egg hunt for your dogs? We did yesterday.....funny watchin them find and crack plastic eggs open to get at a treat.


 I bet that was funny, my idjits would have eaten the plastic egg & all!


Jeff C. said:


> for Mud's lip.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hard to be this pretty with a big ole red lip


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

No rain in a couple weeks hear. We could use a shower.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

mud=stank?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

mud got no indoor plumbing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

that coco sure gots some pretty teefs.  they all kinda white


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

i feel good enough to be king


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

gotta run errands later


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> gotta run errands later


you missed it...........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i feel good enough to be king


sure glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> bless your heart.........
> 
> I bet that was funny, my idjits would have eaten the plastic egg & all!



If they were havin trouble gettin it out, they were tryin to eat it. We had to intervene before they ate it all. 

Maggie was the best, she was trained to track, all the others just followed her around til they stumbled across one....except Boo, he kind of did his own thing, nice and slow.

Bert and June are still pups, they sort of caught on eventually.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Just can't bring myself to get my taxes done. MizT finally caved in on us not messing with them this weekend, so she made another rug for our bedroom.

Thinkin about takin Jag and go sit under a lil bridge at reservoir to use up minnows before they die. At least if it starts raining we will be protected. The barometric pressure is dropping til 6 pm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Jag hasn't caught a fish in a while. He needs to catch a couple to get back to where he wants to go again. He does want to go today, he said "yes" right off the bat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

CYL!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm back




Keebs said:


> you missed it...........


Yeah i did


Jeff C. said:


> CYL!


good luck y'all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

I be all alone


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I be all alone


naaaww, I saw Andy down there............. HEY ANDY!!!!!!
Lunch call......... scrambled burger...... I forgot my provolone cheese!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2015)

One of our clients sent lunch today. Cheekun salad sammiches wiff a spinitch salad and deeesert.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> One of our clients sent lunch today. Cheekun salad sammiches wiff a spinitch salad and deeesert.


fax me some, please........


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Deer sausage and taters . I'm full, need a nap.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

got about 370 feet of fence done over the weekend. No fishing was done.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

y'all are killin me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

who only runs 40' off a roll of fence, dats silly


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> who only runs 40' off a roll of fence, dats silly



ME, Ran about 315. I quit going the full 330' , them people done jipped me twice and i didnt have enough fence to make 2nd post. Plus there was some tree stumps in the way at 320 to 325. Then just a short pull to a tree that had some existing fence. its about two feet on my side but i aint fighting it now. Not till  get the dozer again. Looking good though.  Now only about 5 times that and i'll be close to finishing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> ME, Ran about 315. I quit going the full 330' , them people done jipped me twice and i didnt have enough fence to make 2nd post. Plus there was some tree stumps in the way at 320 to 325. Then just a short pull to a tree that had some existing fence. its about two feet on my side but i aint fighting it now. Not till  get the dozer again. Looking good though.  Now only about 5 times that and i'll be close to finishing



You can all that you want.  I handled enough of that crap when I worked at MSI..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Come on pal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

"Gate 3 I have a customer coming back for 20 rolls of 1047 field fence, 1000 6' t post, 50 8' 6" wood post, 6 12 Bull gates,  and 15 rolls of 12 gauge barbed wire."

I hated those days.  It was always some guy with a cattle trailer.  Always wanted it in the front of the trailer.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

had a guy come to get a dirt scoop in a mazda miata (sp?)
Guy wanting 17' hay fluffers in the back of pickups.  
6' bush bogs in new truck.. "dont scratch my new truck!"
  Buncha idjits


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "Gate 3 I have a customer coming back for 20 rolls of 1047 field fence, 1000 6' t post, 50 8' 6" wood post, 6 12 Bull gates,  and 15 rolls of 12 gauge barbed wire."
> 
> I hated those days.  It was always some guy with a cattle trailer.  Always wanted it in the front of the trailer.



them rolls of 330 aint no joke


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

I don built me a sled for behind the fourwheeler, nail it to the post and haul tail


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

The first roll bought killed me with the roots and grapevines in the woods


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

Mud, One saturday I loaded 6 pallets of that crap by hand in the front of a trailer.   54 rolls.  All by myself..  Boss got mad when I cussed on radio begging for help...


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud, One saturday I loaded 6 pallets of that crap by hand in the front of a trailer.   54 rolls.  All by myself..  Boss got mad when I cussed on radio begging for help...



THey would banned me from the radio. one roll loaded boss, man down. I repeat man down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> THey would banned me from the radio. one roll loaded boss, man down. I repeat man down



I was a heap stronger back then.  18 and dumb to boot.  I wasnt happy but the fella was too old to help.  Real nice guy tho


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

That makes a big diff. 18 .. yeah or 25 yeah, the last couple of years in this office , nope . Couple rolls kill me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Just got back and dodged another rain shower puttin the boat in the garage. Caught one lil crappie when we 1st got there. Then we rode to the back (shallow) and no sooner than we got back there it came a rain shower. We got good and damp, so headed home. 

Thought they would've been feeding better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got back and dodged another rain shower puttin the boat in the garage. Caught one lil crappie when we 1st got there. Then we rode to the back (shallow) and no sooner than we got back there it came a rain shower. We got good and damp, so headed home.
> 
> Thought they would've been feeding better.



I was just wondering if you done drowned them minners


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

I need to buy some and take the ole lady for a lil trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

When I 1st got there, 2 idjits come up while I was launching the boat and asked, "where all do you go in this lake"? I said, "I go all over the whole lake".   

Then when I was loadin it up to leave 2 more idjits came up and said, "do you have to be a member to come in here"? I said, Member?.....No, right at the shack where you came in there's signs stating ALL the rules, cost, etc., and envelopes to put yo $$$ in and drop in that mailbox whether you fishin or not". He said, "Oh, I was readin dat". 

Then why didn't you follow the directions and do as you're supposed to?  

Idjits comin and goin today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

buy her some what? Gas?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

hehe Jeph is leadin the idjits


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

They was nice, polite, idjits though.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

its cause they had a good leader


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff needs to teach more peoples hows to be a leader


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Unlike that smart alick idjit, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

They be knowin hooo da leader iz at dat fishin hole!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

I tellz all da places I fish where I neva catch anything, which is most of dat lake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

They gotz a leader be he'll be gone in less than 2 yrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Had one come by easin along wit his lil trollin motor just as quiet as could be. I said, "How ya doin?" He didn say nuttin, just nodded. He wuddin too nice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

You shoulda yelled at him


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

Where the leader goin?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where the leader goin?



Out of Office, and probly on the book and speech trail, makin millions of dollars.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

ready for this Monday to be OVA!!<--too much!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> ready for this Monday to be OVA!!<--too much!!



Me too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 too much


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

So you gotta be a member or not Jeff??


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> hfh?



crap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

jeff is a member of a lake club???


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Hard to hide money Homo. Jeffro the leader of the members of the lake club


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeffro can fish all over the lake if he wants to


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Cant nobody stop him


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Cost a minimum of $5 dolla ery day if you a county resident and don't have a season pass which is only tirty $$. 10$ dolla a day and foty$$ for season if outta county.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Half the time they just come in and don't pay till they get caught.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

congrats on being the leader of yo lake club


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 6, 2015)

do you have a secret handshake?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 6, 2015)

Well its that time later ya'll, keebs lets go, i'm locking up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Dey kno's I be da top #1 member.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its that time later ya'll, keebs lets go, i'm locking up



Later Mudro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> do you have a secret handshake?



Yeah...I smh 1st.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Hurrup Keebs, Mud gone leave you!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gggrrrr, I wanna go fisshin so bad!


mudracing101 said:


> Well its that time later ya'll, keebs lets go, i'm locking up


ready & waiting!


Jeff C. said:


> Hurrup Keebs, Mud gone leave you!


nu-uh, it was my turn to buy the beer!
Later ya'll!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Keebs said:


> gggrrrr, I wanna go fisshin so bad!
> 
> ready & waiting!
> 
> ...



Later Babe!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

man, i took a quick nap and things blowed up in hurr


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> man, i took a quick nap and things blowed up in hurr



I'm fixin to take a lil short nap now!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

recon imma lock up too.
 Yall have a good un


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2015)

Black beans and rice ...that's what's for dinner!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Speaking of Easter, we had the most Awesome day with H22's family. Prayers are welcome for his precious Mama. She has been fighting this cancer for 4 years, and I think it has finally has won. I HATE CANCER. She is my Saint.  I wanna be just like her when I grow up.





Chris and Mandy, prayers from Dawn and me, I kinda know what you're going thru, it's a emotional roller coster that nobody should have to go thru.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> do you have a secret handshake?



probably that dreaded dead fish handshake.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

I wish that I could have met Carter


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2015)

everyone must be taking a nap so they can stay up and watch the finals btw Duke and Wiskey.  One of the 'pleasures' of living on eastern time is the late start of all the sporting events.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> everyone must be taking a nap so they can stay up and watch the finals btw Duke and Wiskey.  One of the 'pleasures' of living on eastern time is the late start of all the sporting events.



Me, Jag, and MizT all conked out...... we prolly gone be up late now. 

Except MizT, that woman can sleep like a youngster.....always has, long as I've known her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

gobblein be likin that pickin-n-grinnin.........I can dig it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hay



Ebenin, bOOM bOOM!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Mandy and Chris be watchin Bball NC. I'm pullin for Wisconsin in this game. Haven't been to the BIG party since 1941.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 6, 2015)

Howdy jeph.  Night jeph. I'm crashing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2015)

Dadgum bottom just fell out here. I could hear it pounding the roof and lost Satellite signal for a minute.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dadgum bottom just fell out here. I could hear it pounding the roof and lost Satellite signal for a minute.





Just looked at the radar, it's headed my way.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just looked at the radar, it's headed my way.



Head to the roof with some beers an watcher blow!


----------



## slip (Apr 6, 2015)

Feelin ready to cause some trouble ... Im sure all the mods are asleep this time of night anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Slip gonna show out !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Black beans and rice is doing a number on my coworkers!


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2015)

corona, dried pineapple and chocolate might turn out to be a bad idea later, but sho was good...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

slip said:


> corona, dried pineapple and chocolate might turn out to be a bad idea later, but sho was good...





Ewwwwwwwwwwww . .


----------



## slip (Apr 7, 2015)

Almost forgot left over fried pickles, still cold. Really good believe it or not.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

Way to go Dukeeeeees.

The first cup is always good.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, you are not getting any sleep for sure.  Thanks for the coffee as these sleep monsters need to be washed out of my eyes.

Raining like crazy here right now with a lot of red, orange and yellow on my radar overhead.  I sure hope that it moves out of here and soon too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

slip said:


> Almost forgot left over fried pickles, still cold. Really good believe it or not.



I don't warm up anything... Seriously! I eat everything skraight from the refrigerator!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Mernin EE an G


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood.  I missed you this morning and I thought that you must have been sleeping.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I don't warm up anything... Seriously! I eat everything skraight from the refrigerator!



I eat most left overs strait from the frig also.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Blood.  I missed you this morning and I thought that you must have been sleeping.



No sleep E... We had a fire alarm this morning, (faults alarm), but everyone still had to evacuate the building. Turns out the fella on the top floor didn't have the dust collectors on and all the dust set off the fire alarm!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I eat most left overs strait from the frig also.



Yep no microwave needed


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No sleep E... We had a fire alarm this morning, (faults alarm), but everyone still had to evacuate the building. Turns out the fella on the top floor didn't have the dust collectors on and all the dust set off the fire alarm!



Do you have trouble restarting all the equipment?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have trouble restarting all the equipment?



That must be a royal question.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Hiya fellas !!  Gotta finish up a buncha paper work, wash up and go to a meeting .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya fellas !!  Gotta finish up a buncha paper work, wash up and go to a meeting .



I can read the joy in the printed word:  meeting.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have trouble restarting all the equipment?





gobbleinwoods said:


> That must be a royal question.



The restart won't happen on my shift! It takes several hrs to clean and reheat everything.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

G is full of peace and vinegar again!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> G is full of peace and vinegar again!



still





oh wait what comes out of a still?  I am on vacay this week.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm on vacation the rest of this week


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm on vacation the rest of this week



vacations are good except when you don't get paid while on them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

One mo night for me, then back Sat night, thanking 'bout vacating Sat night . .



Breakfast at the meeting this morning . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo night for me, then back Sat night, thanking 'bout vacating Sat night . .
> 
> 
> 
> Breakfast at the meeting this morning . .



Company provided 'breakfast' at the last meeting on Friday.  donuts is not a breakfast but a side dish.  This is a breakfast:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Boss man usually picks up some ham and sausage biscuits from a little store.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> No sleep E... We had a fire alarm this morning, (faults alarm), but everyone still had to evacuate the building. Turns out the fella on the top floor didn't have the dust collectors on and all the dust set off the fire alarm!




Well dang Blood.  The number one rule is that Dust Collectors don't work if they are NOT turned on !!!!

Heck, you and I need to talk because I have been in the filtration business dealing with dust collectors and dust filters for over 42 years now.  I supply filters for various types of dust collection equipment and also filters for liquid and dry Pharmaceutical applications such as in the manufacturing of Acetaminophen. 




Hooked On Quack said:


> One mo night for me, then back Sat night, thanking 'bout vacating Sat night . .
> 
> Breakfast at the meeting this morning . .



Quack, I am beginning to think that you really do LIKE this morning meeting after all  !!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Company provided 'breakfast' at the last meeting on Friday.  donuts is not a breakfast but a side dish.  This is a breakfast:




Dang, you've even got Gobblin to liking these breakfasts during their morning meeting as well.


Heck, I think that I need to call a meeting this morning and see if I can find me some good looking breakfast like you have on that plate !!!   I am getting really hungry now and this Little Debbie Oatmeal pie just doesn't do much for my hunger pains right now.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

howdy folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> vacations are good except when you don't get paid while on them.



I'm going to get paid brother...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Moanin....dreary looking, overcast, foggy, drenched from torrential downpour last night.

Otherwise, beautiful.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....dreary looking, overcast, foggy, drenched from torrential downpour last night.
> 
> Otherwise, beautiful.



I'd love it to stay like this until October!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> I'd love it to stay like this until October!



I could do without all the saturation, fog, and overcast. Not lookin forward to the 90's. BTW, got my first chigger bite too.
Wouldn't produce much of a vegetable garden either, unless you can harvest powdery mildew.

Should I go on?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

In other words, move to Seattle.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

Count da money day, payroll, retirement party planning, bill paying.......... ok, I guess I better get started...........
Mornin Folks!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Count da money day, payroll, retirement party planning, bill paying.......... ok, I guess I better get started...........
> Mornin Folks!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mornin galfriends!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

whats good today folks?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I could do without all the saturation, fog, and overcast. Not lookin forward to the 90's. BTW, got my first chigger bite too.
> Wouldn't produce much of a vegetable garden either, unless you can harvest powdery mildew.
> 
> Should I go on?



Just kidding Chiefbro! I'm ready to suffer through the heat and humidity with ya for a taste of a fresh home grown tomato or yellow squash! It's worth it at the end of the day for sure!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whats good today folks?



You alive and kickin aintcha?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Just kidding Chiefbro! I'm ready to suffer through the heat and humidity with ya for a taste of a fresh home grown tomato or yellow squash! It's worth it at the end of the day for sure!!!



You got your's planted already, blood?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You alive and kickin aintcha?



  YES SIR!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> You got your's planted already, blood?



Na! I could've stuck some seed in the wet ground last weekend but decided not to! Rotten seed or a plant dead from root rot would be all I would end up with most likely! 
As I said the other day, half my garden was given to my neighbors doctor! They were in it planting early Saturday morning! We had a gully washer of a storm the night before and you could see the tractor sinking in the mushrooms and mud as they worked the ground. I tried to talk to him and explain how working wet dirt in your garden goes but it was as if I didn't exist! It's called gardening "season" for a reason! You don't have to be the first to plant!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Na! I could've stuck some seed in the wet ground last weekend but decided not to! Rotten seed or a plant dead from root rot would be all I would end up with most likely!
> As I said the other day, half my garden was given to my neighbors doctor! They were in it planting early Saturday morning! We had a gully washer of a storm the night before and you could see the tractor sinking in the mushrooms and mud as they worked the ground. I tried to talk to him and explain how working wet dirt in your garden goes but it was as if I didn't exist! It's called gardening "season" for a reason! You don't have to be the first to plant!



He must not be from round here then. Cracks me up when I see someone up here plowing too early in the spring, red dirt up here turns to clay brick(adobe) after it dries, if plowed when too wet. Unless you've been workin it for sometime and it has plenty of decomposed material mixed in.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Mud alive?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mud alive?



Probly bogged down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

The yearly invasion of my garage by resident house wrens has begun.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

mud stuck in a rut?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

Mud is dead?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud stuck in a rut?



homo3 missin too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> Mud is dead?



Oh, dere he iz!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> homo3 missin too!



things that make ya go HMMM


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Homo3 probly got hungey and went to GC fore Mud got there and nuttin was left.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

oh, muds not dead, hes asleep?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh, muds not dead, hes asleep?



the share holders of GC will not be happy to hear this; they were hoping he done died


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

guess he's a the Park


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

I think im gonna make sinclaire faint...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I think im gonna make sinclaire faint...



Don't let that boy fool ya....he's just a high class billy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

hes gonna have a stroke.. Oh the weeds.  A messed up cut pattern.  Dull blades. yeah, hes gonna hate me


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Na! I could've stuck some seed in the wet ground last weekend but decided not to! Rotten seed or a plant dead from root rot would be all I would end up with most likely!
> As I said the other day, half my garden was given to my neighbors doctor! They were in it planting early Saturday morning! We had a gully washer of a storm the night before and you could see the tractor sinking in the mushrooms and mud as they worked the ground. I tried to talk to him and explain how working wet dirt in your garden goes but it was as if I didn't exist! It's called gardening "season" for a reason! You don't have to be the first to plant!


 I just can't believe how some folks do................ 

I hope to get home one afternoon & till my garden this week & plant this weekend.......... I have realized I can't do it all in one weekend without really paying for it and as good as home grown is, my back says otherwise!  Also gonna scale back on the maters and going with squash, cucumbers & okra, may up my okra plants, they aren't hard to tend, just have to keep the scales & ants off of them!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> I just can't believe how some folks do................
> 
> I hope to get home one afternoon & till my garden this week & plant this weekend.......... I have realized I can't do it all in one weekend without really paying for it and as good as home grown is, my back says otherwise!  Also gonna scale back on the maters and going with squash, cucumbers & okra, may up my okra plants, they aren't hard to tend, just have to keep the scales & ants off of them!



I could go to the farmers market and get a truckload of veggies for what $$$ and labor I put into my little bitty backyard garden. 

It wouldn't be as enjoyable though, despite the pain and suffering.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Thing is,  in your gargen you KNOW what you get.  You know what youve put on em and errthing.. Plus, like you said its more rewarding when its yours


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thing is,  in your gargen you KNOW what you get.  You know what youve put on em and errthing.. Plus, like you said its more rewarding when its yours



Yessir....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

gettin' hungry


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

I been hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

t be quiet in hurr


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> t be quiet in hurr



Who's t


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Took a little nap .... I'll be up fer a while now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's t



Its a ninja


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Brudda called...wants to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 







































Ain't gotta twist my arm!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

<------------------suasage and biskits!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I could go to the farmers market and get a truckload of veggies for what $$$ and labor I put into my little bitty backyard garden.
> 
> It wouldn't be as enjoyable though, despite the pain and suffering.


Ain't a decent farmers market 'round here.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thing is,  in your gargen you KNOW what you get.  You know what youve put on em and errthing.. Plus, like you said its more rewarding when its yours


true, true..............


hdm03 said:


> gettin' hungry


want some bbq ribs, tater salat & whole beans?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> Ain't a decent farmers market 'round here.............
> 
> true, true..............
> 
> want some bbq ribs, tater salat & whole beans?



Finally found out exactly where Jag is going to be working. It's a 14 acre community vegetable garden in the little cyit of Lovejoy, Ga. near here.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

i think ya had a misfire


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

I just text mud to see if hes ok.  No reply, slightly concerned


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Finally found out exactly where Jag is going to be working. It's a 14 acre community vegetable garden in the little cyit of Lovejoy, Ga. near here.


He'll be good at that, you've trained him well!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i think ya had a misfire


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


>




      





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just text mud to see if hes ok.  No reply, slightly concerned



 for Mud!

http://www.ajc.com/news/news/national/man-kills-himself-after-losing-free-buffet-life/nknyy/


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Keebs said:


> He'll be good at that, you've trained him well!



That boy will have exotic fruit and citrus takin over fore they know it....LOL!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeph, I got nothing useful to add to your link.. WOWZA


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, I got nothing useful to add to your link.. WOWZA



Bad Joke?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> for Mud!
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/news/national/man-kills-himself-after-losing-free-buffet-life/nknyy/


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Holler atchall later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Msh22 got it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

I got it. lol, Just wasnt sure what to say


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

would that be a buffetbullet?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

maybe he wasn't the of the buffet caliber.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

lol's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

where be is everyone?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where be is everyone?


putting up with rude people!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

mud finally text me back.  Hes alive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

po keebs


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud finally text me back.  Hes alive



crap


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where be is everyone?



outside working on cleaning up and burning brush before the burn ban starts on May 1


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Hdm.  Why you so upset lil fella?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

Had to work on my home ac unit! One wire burnt off the compressor.... Here we go tax return....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Had to work on my home ac unit! One wire burnt off the compressor.... Here we go tax return....



heard from the tax accountant today.   ouch!!!! but that does mean I made money this past year.  just hate forking over $$ to the IRS


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> heard from the tax accountant today.   ouch!!!! but that does mean I made money this past year.  just hate forking over $$ to the IRS



This is the first return I have Had in 7 years. Looks like it's showing up at the right time... New unit!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm disliking my boss being so excited to retire next month!
I'm also dreading seeing him leave..  He's one of the best!
Ok, I'm outta here........... Mud, I hope you got the beer today!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 7, 2015)

Bye Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Last night !! 

Dawn wants to finish planting the garden tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

"Hey"....ya know what I mean?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> "Hey"....ya know what I mean?



I know what ya mean HEY, hey hey.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know what ya mean HEY, hey hey.



Well Well Well.....looky here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Just now finishing up with supper!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Had some meatloaf, smashed taters and green beans, it was surprisingly good !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Had some meatloaf, smashed taters and green beans, it was surprisingly good !!



Had a boneless fried poke chop, rice, butta beans,   deviled eggs,  yeast rolls.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Had a boneless fried poke chop, rice, butta beans,   deviled eggs,  yeast rolls.





You win, I need to send Charlie ova to your house . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You win, I need to send Charlie ova to your house . .



Dem butta beans be workin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2015)

I'mon call it a night. 

Quackbro, have a good night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2015)

Don't giggle . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Bout time for the coffee crew and the laundry man . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2015)

Laundry Man is Here !!!   I have been wide awake for over two hours now unfortunately.

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to you Quack.  Surely looks like a quiet night has occurred.  I need to catch up with Blood today and talk with him.  (want to see if I can hold a dollar or three from him to maybe upgrade my AC unit too!!!!!)

And speaking of the IRS, I realized yesterday that I am going to have to send another $2000 along with my Extension Request within the next few days and also pay $4000 for the normal 1st quarter Estimated Taxes due for the Federal Taxes and Georgia.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2015)

Man, I am having a weird breakfast this morning.  It consists of a bottle of Coke filled with Planters Cocktail Peanuts.  It has been a long time since I enjoyed this.  Dang, this stuff is GOOD too !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

Going to be a nice day just like the doctor ordered.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Man, I am having a weird breakfast this morning.  It consists of a bottle of Coke filled with Planters Cocktail Peanuts.  It has been a long time since I enjoyed this.  Dang, this stuff is GOOD too !!!





Been awhile since I've had that too, while I'm at the country store this morning might hafta to pick me up a pack of peanuts and a coke !!!


Not coming back to work til Sunday night !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

"Your best memories as a kid" thread . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been awhile since I've had that too, while I'm at the country store this morning might hafta to pick me up a pack of peanuts and a coke !!!
> 
> 
> Not coming back to work til Sunday night !





Hooked On Quack said:


> "Your best memories as a kid" thread . .




Good Morning Gobblin.  I really like your display this morning for sure.


Quack, I thought about that same thing as I took the first swallow this morning.  Yep, it made me remember Price's Store up in Lincoln County when I was growing up.  I actually stopped by and visited with a charming 89 year old lady last Saturday afternoon whose husband used to operate that store.  Her family treated me as if I was one of their family members when I was growing up.  She and I discussed many happenings at the store, such as standing on the bench at the candy counter so that I could see which candy that I wanted when I was really small and also after I got older, the time that I road with them to pick up a load of "mealcake" in Augusta.  We talked about hauling hay during the summers, and also going fishing with her husband and helping him fish his baskets back then too.

This dear lady is one of the very best ladies on this planet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.  I really like your display this morning for sure.
> 
> 
> Quack, I thought about that same thing as I took the first swallow this morning.  Yep, it made me remember Price's Store up in Lincoln County when I was growing up.  I actually stopped by and visited with a charming 89 year old lady last Saturday afternoon whose husband used to operate that store.  Her family treated me as if I was one of their family members when I was growing up.  She and I discussed many happenings at the store, such as standing on the bench at the candy counter so that I could see which candy that I wanted when I was really small and also after I got older, the time that I road with them to pick up a load of "mealcake" in Augusta.  We talked about hauling hay during the summers, and also going fishing with her husband and helping him fish his baskets back then too.
> ...





Wrong thread Mike, that's the Country Store thread, I'm talking about the Childhood Memory thread . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

morning folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

how ya is Jeph?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

yall buncha slackers need to tighten up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I got 14 guests to talk to...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

None of them are talking tho.  I think the cat had their tongues


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

wait, does taht apply when you communicating via text form?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

maybe they got dat dere carpool tunnel sindrone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Nics online today, maybe he will stop in and tell me hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Ill request his bans the 14 guests for not talking


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Who am I kidding, he aint even stopping in and told us bout his turkey he blasted


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

It was a nice turkey too.  I bet he giggled like a school girl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Prolly jumped up as soon as he shot yelling at the top of his lungs hoopin and a hollerin'. Prolly forgot all about that bad knee..  Nic prolly was spunky as a spring chicken that morning


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Nic should have called durt, they could have giggled together.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I cant say that Iv ever seen Nic admitting to wearing a tu-tu tho.  Durt loves his tu-tu.  On special occasions, durt claims.  Yeah, I believe that one... mmmhmmm


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Maybe everyone slept in cept me and Jeph today.  Shoot im starting to think Jeph went back to sleep


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

bOOM bOOM = don't know what to say.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

gobble was here earlier and he left.  I wonder where mud is today?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

I was in the old country store....reminiscing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM = don't know what to say.




all that typing and you jump in there and take my crown


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

WE HAVE LIFE!!!!!!!
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 15 (4 members and 11 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, Jeff C.+, hdm03+, Keebs+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning Keebs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeph, I grew up in the city.  In the not so good side of the city at that. I have no real memories of an old country store.  Got memories of a store on the corner


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

morning boomer, keebs and jeffro


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

merning kids


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

oh I see homo03 peeking in 2


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

keebs, is this the second boss you've retired in a couple years?  seems like it is about your turn to be boss/queen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

There's one right up the road from me that I used to go to with my Grandpaw in his '48 Ford F1 flatbed with body sides. The people across the road bought and still sell fresh produce and a couple of other things out of it. Wish I could have bought it. 

Used to be Jess Ellison's Country store.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

One time, me and my grandpa walked to the store, cops everywhere.  We purchased what we wanted and left.  got about a 1/2 block away and a guy was standing in the ally with his hands in his pockets.  I didnt see it but he had a gun.  My grandpa kinda kept himself between me and the fella and the guy was actually nice enough to speak..  WE got about 200 yards past him and he came running toward us (running from the cops).   He came kinda close to us and said excuse me while running.  Nicest thief ever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning Keebsy, gobble and hom03


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> One time, me and my grandpa walked to the store, cops everywhere.  We purchased what we wanted and left.  got about a 1/2 block away and a guy was standing in the ally with his hands in his pockets.  I didnt see it but he had a gun.  My grandpa kinda kept himself between me and the fella and the guy was actually nice enough to speak..  WE got about 200 yards past him and he came running toward us (running from the cops).   He came kinda close to us and said excuse me while running.  Nicest thief ever.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I seen some crazy stuff while visiting my grandma...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

I almost ran over a thief that just stole somebody's wallet in Home Depot and was runnin through the parking lot as I was pullin in. He gave me a "dirty" look for it too.

He lost his hat he was runnin so fast and actually turned around to go pick it back up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He prolly woulda took you to court and seued the pants off you had you hit him


----------



## bigdaddyga (Apr 8, 2015)

Mernin' erdjerts.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

howdy to ya bdg


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

bigdaddyga said:


> Mernin' erdjerts.



Mernin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He prolly woulda took you to court and seued the pants off you had you hit him



It was funny cause he had to check up and go around the back of my truck instead of in front of me. If I had known he just robbed someone in the store I would've slammed on brakes and he would've run into the rear/side of my truck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

merning Mrs 22


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

where mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

You shoulda hit him Jeph, thats 10 points


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Morning y'all, busy busy at work. Just a drive by, thru, .. just checking in , i'll catch up later. 

P.S. I'm not dead homo3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

glad muds not dead...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

gobbleinwoods said:


> keebs, is this the second boss you've retired in a couple years?  seems like it is about your turn to be boss/queen.


nope, the other was the "queen bee" of 30+ years....... this is the "big boss", been here 29 years........... got another co-worker that says he is retiring at the end of the year, been here almost 30 years......... so many changes............ I.Hate.Change.!!
ok, gotta go finish payroll & get it turned in.......


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad muds not dead...


me too, I wouldn't have a ride and free beer if'n he wuz!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

Hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Just dropped a fresh cup of coffee and broke my Big Chief coffee mug out in the garage that Rutt sent me!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

RIP coffee mug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

howdy W2H


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Clean it up


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

Prayers for the mug


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

smh-ing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> RIP coffee mug



Thanks....



mudracing101 said:


> Clean it up



I did.....



Workin2Hunt said:


> Prayers for the mug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

i hope Jeph aint depressed overt the loss of his mug


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

probably suicidal


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dont do it Jeff, think of yo family


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Crap, we may be to late


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Rip jeff fa fa


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeffro


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

jeff c


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

tarzan yell guy


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Y'all shut up....I'm tryin to glue it back together!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

you there?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff dead now?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

his dogs are gonna miss him


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff OD on glue????


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all shut up....I'm tryin to glue it back together!



Homo said you was gonna off your self


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

My hands be too shakey....need more coffee.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

he cut himself with one of the pieces from his broken coffee cup?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> My hands be too shakey....need more coffee.



shakey hands = alcohol withdrawals?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Gobblein....what's on yer agenda with all the time off?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

jeff=needs intervention


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thunderstorms predicted Sat. You off this weekend Bama?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> jeff=needs intervention



Nicodemus done put me in a bad mood, not openin up his Country store.


----------



## rhbama3 (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Thunderstorms predicted Sat. You off this weekend Bama?



Nope. I'm on call till Monday. This one is not on me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I just met a member


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Omen Honkey= nice fella


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hey yall bama is alive too


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> shakey hands = alcohol withdrawals?





mudracing101 said:


> jeff=needs intervention



Intervention for alcohol withdrawals ?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just dropped a fresh cup of coffee and broke my Big Chief coffee mug out in the garage that Rutt sent me!





See if I ever send you anything again!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

just caint give some folks nice things, I tell ya.  Its a crying shame.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Speakin of alkyhaul withdrawals, I needs to go to da likker sto.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hehe, jeph gonna have to drank off the pain of losing his cup


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

quacks down there.  He must be thinking really hard


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

yeah, prolly not


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> See if I ever send you anything again!!



I know.....I'll be mourning the loss of that mug fer awhile. I'm going to give it a proper burial tho.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Omen Honkey= nice fella



Did ya take him to the park?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, the boy was sick this morning.  LMS took him to doc.  doc said he has allergies.

WE gotta get him past that.  Boy needs more outside time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....I'll be mourning the loss of that mug fer awhile. I'm going to give it a proper burial tho.


Atleast it didnt share the same fate at quacks coozie 


hdm03 said:


> Did ya take him to the park?



No, he isnt ready for the park


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

MizT didn like that mug. When we would have a difference of opinion on something, I'd just raise that mug and point the logo in her direction.

End of debate!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs t doing happy dance at death of mug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

quack left without saying hay.  That wasnt very nice


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

RIP coffee mug.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

dawn musta cracked the whip on him...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

i bet thatlittle lady rules the roost.  Ol quack tucks tail and runs when she gets puffed up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

shes prolly out there in a lawn chair right now with an umbrella in the ground, sipping a drank with her legs crossed and sun glasses on while quacks working in the garden


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

I probably shouldnt of done it, but it was funny to me at the time.


My post in the "Please Share" thread. 


Thangs you will do when bored on the midnight shift.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes prolly out there in a lawn chair right now with an umbrella in the ground, sipping a drank with her legs crossed and sun glasses on while quacks working in the garden



Two things in that post that don't belong....Quack and work.



Hooked On Quack said:


> I probably shouldnt of done it, but it was funny to me at the time.
> 
> 
> My post in the "Please Share" thread.
> ...



Link?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobblein....what's on yer agenda with all the time off?



Going to the mtns this afternoon.  Got some work to do and probably wet a line in a trout stream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mrs t doing happy dance at death of mug



I kept the big jagged piece wit da logo on it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Two things in that post that don't belong....Quack and work.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?


true dat  


Jeff C. said:


> I kept the big jagged piece wit da logo on it!



I dont think its gonna have the same effect Jeph


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I probably shouldnt of done it, but it was funny to me at the time.
> 
> 
> My post in the "Please Share" thread.
> ...



I saw it.....sooner or later someone was going to come along and post something of that nature I bet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I probably shouldnt of done it, but it was funny to me at the time.
> 
> 
> My post in the "Please Share" thread.
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Two things in that post that don't belong....Quack and work.
> 
> 
> 
> Link?





Lank this . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

homo3 = skipped potty trainin!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just printed out my fishin license.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just printed out my fishin license.



I will note this day on my calender!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

gettin' close to lunch time


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just printed out my fishin license.



Printed out Jag's a while back and printer ran out of ink, can barely read it. Still haven't bought more ink.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> homo3 = skipped potty trainin!


 He gots wet socks. 


hdm03 said:


> I will note this day on my calender!!!!  Congrats!!!!



Remind me to throw a celebration party next year. It's gonna be GREAT!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

can't wait


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He gots wet socks.



Sock....it was only one sock....my left one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> can't wait



Only 364 1/2 more days. 


You going to the Master's this year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> sock....it was only one sock....my left one



oh


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shes prolly out there in a lawn chair right now with an umbrella in the ground, sipping a drank with her legs crossed and sun glasses on while quacks working in the garden



Somethin tells me Quack is sippin...I mean gulpin a cold drank right now!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Only 364 1/2 more days.
> 
> 
> You going to the Master's this year



No......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin tells me Quack is sippin...I mean gulpin a cold drank right now!



Sounds like the apple didn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Somethin tells me Quack is sippin...I mean gulpin a cold drank right now!





Mebbe, just mebbe . . 



Wife just left to work out on sumpin, or somebody and axed was I gonna stay up all day . .


I'm wrappin up soap in a towel now . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe, just mebbe . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya' know soap has other uses.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Quack = fixin to warsh somethin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

i dont thimk thats why folks wrap soap in a towel


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I dont get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

come here, ill show ya


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

good goobly goobers.............. Ima gonna go find some lunch.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

keebs=hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

man, yall all slackin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Kinda upset nic didnt stop in and tell us hey.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Gonna give him a good tongue lashin next time i talk to that fella..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

WEll, bama and rutt did stop by and say hey.  Thats a plus eye recon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder if quack is staggering around drunk yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He should ask jeph to brang jag over to mix his dranks, he would feel GUD doog


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Then he should get on the tractor and play around..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He'd prolly knock his house off the foundation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

speaking of quack, wheres durt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, IDC bout durt, wheres his wife?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I got the boy this weekend.  We gona go visiting some folks that aint seen him in a while


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He gots 5 teeth now with a 6th and  7th coming in.  Im gonna see who all he tries to bite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He figured out he can rub his teeth together and make them "pop"  it was his new thing he did...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He has a cousin who is 8 months older than him.  We always thought she was a big girl.  Not so much anymore.  Hes only 2" and 4 lbs lighter than her now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

My In-laws say hes gonna be a line backer or some foolishness.  Mama and daddy say hes gonna be a baseball player


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Well, as long as he dont run like his mama.  If he runs like her, hes gonna have to be a catcher.  Poor girl got long legs but they dont move fast


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I might take him to walmart and meet chicks.  Women love men with cute babies..  Hes a flirt to boot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Ill have to warn the blondes tho.  he has a thing for them.  He always tries to put his hand down blondes shirts....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Kinda jealous...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

knock on wood, I havent had a fever since late Saturday....  I think im healed, for now...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Come to think of it, I havent had a tooth ache all day today either.  Thats a nice change


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I got news from the other place.. drug test is being planned now..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I should prolly study but I still might fail


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

He wants me to do a DOT physical too.  Never had one of those.  Im not excited about that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Speaking of excited.  Me and my stepdad are trying to plan out a weekend for us to go surf fishing.  Im really loking forward to it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

maybe this time we will catch something instead of breaking lines left and right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

bOOM bOOM, I don't know where giggles iz, but Quack quacks me up too. 

Giggle...toot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Its 10x more fun than pond fishing tho.  You can have a fish on and check at hotties in bikinis at same time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

quack is funny, he made me LOL the other day when i was sick.  He made me feel better..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

A merry heart doth good like a medicine...  Quack is my hero, he made me feel better


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeph, any tips for surf fishing?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> He wants me to do a DOT physical too.  Never had one of those.  Im not excited about that



*Cough* *Cough*


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Other than building a big ol cart I mean.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> *Cough* *Cough*



oh my....

back to the whole blondes thing....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

The English language don't make much sense sometimes.....

cough = coff


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mud?  you back?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> The English language don't make much sense sometimes.....
> 
> cough = coff



pure silliness i tell ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh my....
> 
> back to the whole blondes thing....



Betta than Ben Dover!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Im gonna go buy a zebco 33 and catch me a megaladon while surf fishing


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Betta than Ben Dover!



I got a few more years before i gotta meet Ben. Me and him WILL NOT be friends


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Wednesday = Wed nes day

Does NOT = Wendsday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Betta than Ben Dover!


and right on cue...

HEy Homo3

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 5 (3 members and 2 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, hdm03+, Jeff C.+


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

holy jesus


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

how does Friday havea capital I sound but no E.
Should be Fryday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im gonna go buy a zebco 33 and catch me a megaladon while surf fishing



I caught one of those one time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

No wonder my grammar and spelling is so bad...  There are too many grammar rules.. i hate rules.  rules is da debil


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Mrs 2 knows majic.  she can make her whole body disappear except a hovering arms and a megaladon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Let me figure this out..  you got a head ache, but your happy about it.. someone poking you makes you want to party?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

well, jeph, buddy, itsjust me and you again


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

muds been busy this week.  He might eat CG twice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

es gonna have to learn to moderate his GC intake otherwise they might shut the doors


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught one of those one time.



you caught an arm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

OH snap, we got a house full now, lets party!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope the shark didnt eat the rest of her...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

littel fella looks like he was hungry


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Tell her to fix her hair.. its a mess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs dawn got a criminal bathing suit?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Dawn a convict?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught one of those one time.


I've seen dat whole picture!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> OH snap, we got a house full now, lets party!!!


 have at it......... I gotta go back to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Keebs, get back in here, NOW!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

please?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

i haven't seen pooh bear lately?????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i haven't seen pooh bear lately?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Leroy done lost it


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Leroy done lost it



he's fallen in love with honkey......they met at the park earlier today


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Honkey and leroy sittin in a tree...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

lemme told yall.. this is the first day in a week I aint been sick nor had a tooth ache I FEEL GOOD!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

glad you feel better Leroy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

I feel lke I could run a marathon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

well, cept that whole being fat and smoking thing....


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I feel lke I could run a marathon



except for the whole being fat part......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, cept that whole being fat and smoking thing....





hdm03 said:


> except for the whole being fat part......


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, cept that whole being fat and smoking thing....





hdm03 said:


> except for the whole being fat part......


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

I cant run to the front door


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant run to the front door unless I hear the dinner bell



Well, atleast your honest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Man, I would love to take a nap


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

i bet he could do a pretty fast paced trot to the front door of GC


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Aint much better than sleepy time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> i bet he could do a pretty fast paced trot to the front door of GC



Hes better known as flash on Fryday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Mr 22 can outrun mud and 22 got a bad back, legs, hips... who am I kidding, hes falling apart


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

mud runs like molasses in winter time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

wait, does that make sense?


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

not really


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2015)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hes asleep


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

hope he didnt eat beans.

He will be snorin and a tootin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Fried egg sammich on Panettone toast with bacon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Fried egg sammich on Panettone toast with bacon!



What pantone color was it


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

bojangles chicken wif mashed taters today


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What pantone color was it



Kind of yeller/tan.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Yall sure eating a lot in here. Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Yall sure eating a lot in here. Afternoon youngins.



Howdy Pops!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Howdy KyMod


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

recon Bo$$ aint gonna speak


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

gobble is down there pondering his next post


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

They working keebs po fangers to the bone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Mrs 22 must be wide open too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

come tot hink of it, im the only person not working..
Im gonna have to go back to the bill thread and be useless there


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Afternoon finally back home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

Where ya been?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Went to Foley Alabama for a few days


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 8, 2015)

well, i hope you enjoyed it..  Glad you had a safe trip Wycliff


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, we had a great time. Just relaxed on the beach for a few days


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Welcome back, WhY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang if it ain't nap time.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

somebody needs to be thankin up the next one.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey Jeph


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang if it ain't nap time.



for real, been draggin for about an hour


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2015)

Last post


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2015)

Hey dhd,  my wife put me to work outside for a while.


----------

